# If you could add a feature to TIVO what would it be?



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

If you could add a feature to TIVO what would it be?

Mine would be a feature that showed me how much of the hard drive is full. That is one feature i miss with time warners DVR

whos next?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Please search for one of the other zillion threads on the topic.

* Free Space Indicator (basically what you said -- I use it ALL THE TIME on my non-Tivo recorder, and I *understand* and accept some of the limitations, especially with a bazillion digital resolutions which would equate to a bazillion different "space/hour" calculations... but I *still* want it, and would PAY MONEY for it if it worked reasonably well -- that being said as someone who has gotten lifetime subscriptions so I wouldn't have to pay more beyond the initial payment)
* Cooperative scheduling (a "simpler" way to get more tuners). This imho would actually be somewhat complex, because *personally* I would want it to NOT record if it would involve deleting an existing recording. I understand this isn't the way Tivo works.
* More tuners -- if I could just have 4 tuners in one box, even better. IMHO, it's not just for literally more recordings at one time, it's the ability to handle 'padding' on more abutting shows.
* speaking of that, allow me to 'pad' shows on the same channel one after another while using the same tuner. Apparently some cable DVRs can do this.

there are a zillion more..


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Prevent duplicate records, "record at or near this time", really if the guide isnt going to be correct give us a real solution.


----------



## flynz4 (Jun 20, 2009)

1) 2-Way communications to fully utilize my CC's (Fios) video on demand and other services
2) Built in MoCA network connection
3) 1Gb ethernet for faster file transfer
4) A faster processor to go along with #3
5) Native 1080P

Not necessarily in that order (having a free association moment)

/Jim


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hulu


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Videodrome said:


> Prevent duplicate records, "record at or near this time", really if the guide isnt going to be correct give us a real solution.


:up::up::up:

Any kind of "I really, really, really don't want to record repeats of this show no matter what the guide data says" setting would be a godsend. Especially in the summer when the providers get lazy about updating their guide data.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The ability to remotely, or automatically, initiate transfers between TiVos, and the ability to remotely delete items from Now Playing.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

Hulu


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

1. One-click deletion of everything in the Recently Deleted folder.
2. Warning indicator that alerts you when you are getting near full capacity of the hard drive, say around 80%.
3. A menu option that displays the amount of disk usage for the following:
a. Recordings currently on the drive
b. Space used by Tivo's suggestions
c. Space required for upcoming recordings that are not flagged as KUID
d. Space reserved for upcoming recordings flagged as KUID
e. List of recordings that will be deleted within the next 72 hours to make room for upcoming recordings
f. Any other pertinent options that would alert you to any issues with regards to disk space used vs. disk space required for scheduled recordings. There's nothing more disconcerting than finding out that recordings have been deleted with no prior warning.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Allow Computers to be MRV clients. TiVo will never do this as it will reduce the incentive to purchase multiple TiVos.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

A wireless keyboard for performing searches


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Scheduled recording indicators (red dots) in the guide so you can see what's already scheduled when browsing shows. Do it just like Replay does - one dot for a single record, two for a season pass or wishlist.
C'mon Tivo, EVERY OTHER DVR shows scheduled recordings in the guide. It's not rocket science.

Coop scheduling as mentioned above - you shouldn't have to sit down in front of every Tivo to resolve conflicts or manage passes. No, tivo.com doesn't count as an alternative.


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

Chew said:


> Hulu


Werd.


----------



## prdprd2003 (May 15, 2009)

Have a corner window with "Live-TV" while you are going through TiVo menus i.e. To Do list, Now playing, etc.


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

Much faster platform (CPUish) all around... leading to...
-> Better, more responsive UI
-> A real HD UI.
-> Not needing to pawn basic stuff off to remote servers that make apps feel really slow.
-> Faster transfers (decode, encode, wrapper stuff, etc.)

What I really want is Tivo on my Xbox 360.
Of course, if I had that, then I would probably want a quieter Xbox 360.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Is there any reason why a TiVo cannot record the same program stream to two different files? This would allow padding of shows on the same channel with a single tuner.

Let's take the evening as an example. Nick2 is running _SpongeBob SquarePants_ at 8:00, 8:30, 9:00 and 9:30. Meanwhile, TBS is running _Tyler Perry's House of Payne_ at 8:00 and 8:30 followed by _Tyler Perry's Meet the Browns_ at 9:00 and _Who the Hell is Tyler Perry and Why Does He Have Fifteen Shows On the Air?_ at 9:30*. Let's assume for argument (1) that I watch these shows and (2) that these are channels that tend to overshoot or undershoot their slots and could stand some padding**.

If I want all these shows padded, the TiVo should physically be able to do it with two tuners. Tune Nick2 from 7:58-10:02, create four NPL entries and have the ends of each of the first three _SpongeBob_ shows and the beginning of each of the following _SpongeBob_ shows include the overlapping recorded stream. Same sort of thing with TBS.

Right now, I usually either keep the padding and lose a show (because the TiVo uses both tuners to record the same channel for a couple minutes) or else I drop the padding but then regularly find that I have to keep a show in the NPL because it has the first 30 seconds of the next show. And I have to remember which show has the missing piece. Recording the same stream to two locations seems like it should be feasible and would be more elegant than the current, somewhat ineffective, solutions.

* Just kidding. Of course, it's just another episode of _Tyler Perry's Meet the Browns_. I think TBS hired the programming executive that was responsible for the WB's old "All Wayans Brothers - All the Time" strategy.

** The best example would be NBC, of course. That example doesn't work tonight because I'm not even going to pretend to watch _America's Got Talent_. Not even hypothetically. I don't care if Jerry Springer is gone; it's still David Hasselhoff and Sharon Osborne holding forth on whether people are entertaining. It's not TV, it's a sign of the Apocalypse.

_Substantially previously posted in February in *TiVo Suggestion Avenue* forum_


----------



## newhopenet (Jun 25, 2009)

I want to be able to adjust the time window in which TiVo won't record something it has already recorded once. It is currently set to 28 days, and can't be changed. I want to set it to 365 days so that it basically never re-records something I've already seen, within one year.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

bicker said:


> The ability to remotely, or automatically, initiate transfers between TiVos, and the ability to remotely delete items from Now Playing.


+1 Should be relatively simple to implement, particularly if the "automatic" part isn't included initially.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

prdprd2003 said:


> Have a corner window with "Live-TV" while you are going through TiVo menus i.e. To Do list, Now playing, etc.


...along with an option to turn it off or suspend it. Nothing like seeing the end of the game you're buffering when you drop to the NPL during the second quarter.

Same thing with movies. _The Godfather_ was completely ruined for me when someone who had already seen the film blabbed that not only was Keyser Söze real, he was Merv Griffin.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

newhopenet said:


> I want to be able to adjust the time window in which TiVo won't record something it has already recorded once. It is currently set to 28 days, and can't be changed. I want to set it to 365 days so that it basically never re-records something I've already seen, within one year.


While that might be useful, it would cause the recently recorded database to grow 12 times in size. I'm not sure the TiVo is powerful enough to handle that.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

When looking at grid view, have an indicator for what programs are scheduled to be recorded.

I'd like to tell at a glance what will and will not be recorded.

It seems like just about every other DVR out there does this - why is Tivo behind on this?
_
(edit: I posted this before I read slowbiscuit's post which says almost the exact same thing)_


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

hulu


----------



## routerspecialist (Jun 19, 2008)

1) Faster Ethernet processing and transfer, and 802.11n!!!
2) Yes, I would like having some sense of space used, etc as others have mentioned
3) "Network" Remote Scheduling; the ability to schedule programs to be recorded to any Tivo in my house from any Tivo in my house (without going online)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

If this is open to the Series 4, put me in the "two-way communication" camp.

If it is limited to software changes, my first choice would be some ability in prioritizing conflicts so that if two of the three (or more) shows in question are on one after the other on the same channel (e.g. one runs from 7:59 to 9:01 and another from 8:59 to 10:01 because of padding), the box will clip one of those two shows automatically rather than clipping a show on a different channel that is below both of them in the Season Pass list.

The only problem with a "space remaining" indicator is, how accurately can it be converted to hours remaining? Even on the same station, doesn't a 4x3 program on an HD channel (e.g. _Family Guy_ on Fox) take up less space than one that uses the entire screen because the sides can be compressed significantly?

-- Don


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

I would like it to cook.


----------



## fahtas (Jul 6, 2007)

caller id on screen


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Built in media extender that would allow you to play your media from anywhere on your network, or from online sources.

That would include...Hulu.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

falc122727 said:


> Allow Computers to be MRV clients. TiVo will never do this as it will reduce the incentive to purchase multiple TiVos.


Can't you do this now with Tivo Desktop or KMTTG? I have Tivo Desktop set up for automatic transfers and can watch any of the shows back on my computer.

As for my features...

1. Co-operative scheduling.
2. More tuners
3. Faster everything...transfers, UI, etc
4. Larger than 1tb drives allowed on the Tivo HD
5. Better streaming support including Hulu
6. Season Pass management online
7. Smarter Conflict Management
8. True two-way device
9. Gigabit ethernet


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

In order of preference:

Hulu (Seriously man... Hulu)
Full cable company compatibility with ALL services (PPV, VoD, etc)
XBMC/Boxee compatibility (Or a robust media streamer for XViD/DiVX/DVD/H.264)
Faster proc/general use CPU
More tuners (If the ATSC/QAM tuners don't cost much, why not throw in 2 more, it would help with padding and multiple episodes.)
Load balanced recording across multio TiVos in the same house (If both tuners are full, send recording job to TiVo with a free tuner)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Don't forget if you haven't already there is the following website for feedback to Tivo.
Tivo Suggestions website


----------



## Phrehdd (Dec 21, 2008)

1) A way to *"normalize" audio*. Nothing worse than moving between channels or commercials where the volume difference is ridiculous. If you set your TV to say "6" out of 15, it would be nice if the commercials and some channels didn't come in at say around "10." This is beyond annoying.

2) System is able to flag quality of input. I use cable and at times, it appears the signal changes or gets weaker. It would be great if the Tivo would flag these changes and put it in a log that is viewable that includes the measure drop, date and time. This makes it easier to wave in front of the provider and hopefully have the real problem(s) addressed.

3) Easy way to transfer to the Tivo unit itself archived media files. I don't mind adding an external drive but would be nice if I could fill it and not have additional hardware all around.

4) A better remote control. Ideally, there should be a separate button one could press to light up the other buttons for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

TiVo extender boxes that you purchase from TiVo and which can stream recorded content from the main household TiVo, and control the main household TiVo's user interface. Similar to the U-Verse Multiroom DVR. No monthly service fee would be needed for them (no tuners; no guide). Should use encrypted streaming between the TiVo and the extender boxes (_not _the current MRV-copy-method) to work around the CCI-byte DRM on some recordings.
True HD interface with much better use of screen real estate.
Allow user modifications of the channel map (to have at least the possibility of Clear QAM support without CableCARDs).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would like to be able to push recordings instead of just being able to pull them.


----------



## PeterP (Oct 5, 2008)

The ability to natively download h.264 recordings via TTCG.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Add Netflix kids shows to kidzone.


----------



## TroyB (Oct 20, 2006)

I would like to be able to use the features it has built into it now, like MRV and TTG. First there was the problem with SDV and not being able to receive chanels, Time Warner fixed that by releasing the tunning adapter then only to cause another problem of copy-flagging every single channel except broadcast tv channels. I know tivo can't actually change copywrite laws but change the flag system to where it transfers instead of just making another copy so there is still only one recorded copy or something.
The way it is, these features are useless.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

PeterP said:


> The ability to natively download h.264 recordings via TTCG.


This can already be done in the latest version of TiVo Desktop. PyTiVo can do it too.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

1. option in wishlist for time frame and channels to record from
2. Stream for MRV
3. Hulu


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

One wish and that would be it??? Come on.... 



occraig said:


> If you could add a feature to TIVO what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be a feature that showed me how much of the hard drive is full. That is one feature i miss with time warners DVR
> 
> whos next?


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

Phrehdd said:


> 1) A way to *"normalize" audio*. Nothing worse than moving between channels or commercials where the volume difference is ridiculous. If you set your TV to say "6" out of 15, it would be nice if the commercials and some channels didn't come in at say around "10." This is beyond annoying.


Ohhh I like that... :up: Especially since all our HD shows seem to be broadcast soo soft and the commercials are soo loud!

BTW... I don't think anyone mentioned Hulu yet!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

1) Co-operative scheduling w/ auto MRV back to requesting box



innocentfreak said:


> Can't you do this now with Tivo Desktop or KMTTG? I have Tivo Desktop set up for automatic transfers and can watch any of the shows back on my computer.
> 
> As for my features...
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> This can already be done in the latest version of TiVo Desktop. PyTiVo can do it too.


Is there finally a newer version than 2.7, since 2.7 did not work properly. I remember it would only transfer one show at a time, but when I used 2.6 I was transferring from 5 or 6 TiVos simultaneously. One at a ttime took days to transfer multiple recordings from multiple TiVos because it only transferred one at a time.


----------



## Mesickstan (Jul 31, 2008)

1. Audio synchronized with video
2. On screen signal meter for OTA channels without having to go to another menu
3. Faster boot times


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

wow i never expected all of this. maybe i should have said top 5.



magnus said:


> One wish and that would be it??? Come on....


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Manual channel mapping.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Is there finally a newer version than 2.7, since 2.7 did not work properly. I remember it would only transfer one show at a time, but when I used 2.6 I was transferring from 5 or 6 TiVos simultaneously. One at a ttime took days to transfer multiple recordings from multiple TiVos because it only transferred one at a time.


2.6 didn't support transferring H.264 video to the TiVo.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I would like to be able to push recordings instead of just being able to pull them.


This can be done right now with Galleon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mesickstan said:


> 1. Audio synchronized with video
> ...


???

The audio with my nine TiVos are always synchronized with the video.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

fahtas said:


> caller id on screen


'Already available via 3rd party application. I'd pay to get rid of such a thing, however.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Well others have mentioned a 1000BaseT interface along with the stones to support it.

A TiVoWebPlus clone native to the TiVo would be outstanding.

More than 8 entries in the NPL, more than 32 characters in the title, and include the synopsis in the top layer of the NPL. (Much like TiVoWebPlus)

Most of all, I would like an XDMCP based window manager on the TiVo, allowing one to bring up essentially a clone of the TiVo interface on any PC with an X server on it, or from any remote TiVo. This would allow the user to control every single utility on the TiVo, from deleting programs to creating wishlists and starting downloads from a remote location.


----------



## jstrazz (Jan 21, 2007)

This would take some cooperation by the broadcasters, but I would like to see TiVo know when a program is running overtime and/or starting later or earlier than indicated in the guide. For example: CBS is constantly running late on Sunday nights during the football season. You can't record their Sunday prime time schedule without adding about two hours that you may not need to the recording. Then you have to do a manual recording that you cannot re-title. 

American Idol's live shows tend to run overtime quite often. If Tivo could somehow detect that the program is still on, it could keep recording until it ends.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Phrehdd said:


> 1) A way to *"normalize" audio*. Nothing worse than moving between channels or commercials where the volume difference is ridiculous. If you set your TV to say "6" out of 15, it would be nice if the commercials and some channels didn't come in at say around "10." This is beyond annoying.


A THX certification forbids this. THX requires a precise specific output level given any specific input / source level and high gain linearity across the output range. It's a (minor if you ask me - I don't switch channels or watch commercials) disadvantage of implementing a superlative video reproduction system.



Phrehdd said:


> 2) System is able to flag quality of input. I use cable and at times, it appears the signal changes or gets weaker.


How, exactly, are you determining this?



Phrehdd said:


> 3) Easy way to transfer to the Tivo unit itself archived media files. I don't mind adding an external drive but would be nice if I could fill it and not have additional hardware all around.


????



Phrehdd said:


> 4) A better remote control. Ideally, there should be a separate button one could press to light up the other buttons for a couple of seconds.


You call that, "better". I call it, "adding an extra button unnecessarily".


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

User-defined folders. I want to have a folder movies and put 'em all in there.

Are we required to be realistic?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

lrhorer said:


> A THX certification forbids this. THX requires a precise specific output level given any specific input / source level and high gain linearity across the output range.


TiVo is THX certified?


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hulu


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hefe said:


> TiVo is THX certified?


The Series 3 and TiVo HD XL are.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

moonscape said:


> User-defined folders. I want to have a folder movies and put 'em all in there.
> 
> Are we required to be realistic?


Possible now with PyTivo


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I am really surprised no one has mentioned fixing the 1.0TB partition size limit thus allowing the installation of hard drives larger than that. Would love to be able to install a new 2TB drive and larger ones are comming....


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> More than 8 entries in the NPL, more than 32 characters in the title, and include the synopsis in the top layer of the NPL. (Much like TiVoWebPlus)


YES, if they would finish the HD Tivo interface that they started with TivoSearch, most of this would be accomplished.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

one button push for close-captioning on/off

HD menus


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

1.) Hulu
2.) I use Hybrid 1080i,480p mode for my 4:3 aspect HDTV. I'd like to see it automatically detect 4:3 pillar boxed content being sent on a 1080i signal and put be into a zoomed 480p mode, or at least allow me to do it manually from the remote rather than having to push the button on the front of the box or drill through menu's.
3.) Netflix should either play nice with the hybrid modes and allow the use of the aspect button or have a pre-set I can define to use. (i.e. always use 1080i fixed, full aspect)


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

How about getting current features to work before asking for new ones. Anybody try using Rhapsodys "Rhapsody Channels" lately?:down:


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Trying not to duplicate other suggestions:
1) Ability to use year as a criteria in a wishlist. 
2) Publish updated HME interface so developers can get Streambaby on the NPL like NetFlix.


----------



## hillstrubl (Aug 10, 2006)

Len McRiddles said:


> A wireless keyboard for performing searches


or t9


----------



## ic316 (Oct 10, 2007)

moonscape said:


> User-defined folders. I want to have a folder movies and put 'em all in there.
> 
> Are we required to be realistic?


I second this. It would allow me to keep all my kids shows together in one "library".


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

reneg said:


> Trying not to duplicate other suggestions:
> 1) Ability to use year as a criteria in a wishlist.


This reminded me of one I forgot...the ability to use STARS as a search criteria. I would love to easily be able to search for all HD 3+ star movies coming up.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

You're mostly all wrong. Except for the people saying *HULU*.

By far that is the most important, and most realisitic feature to add. If we want Tivo focusing on one and only one thing, it would be to add Hulu support.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

An internal tuning adapter. 2 cable cards included in the box.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Someone is actually using that??? I hate Rhapsody.



eddielives said:


> How about getting current features to work before asking for new ones. Anybody try using Rhapsodys "Rhapsody Channels" lately?:down:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

SugarBowl said:


> An internal tuning adapter. 2 cable cards included in the box.


I vote no on the 2 cable cards. My logic being look at the DirecTivos. They come with access cards but you then have to pay a receiver fee to connect to the Directv service which is more than the rental cost of a cable card. If the DTV card goes bad you have to pay $20 for a replacement and if you sell the box they have to pay $20 for a replacement even though the current one works fine.

If the Tivo HDs came with cable cards than more cable companies would start charging additional outlet fees since they lose out on the rental of cablecards.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> An internal tuning adapter. 2 cable cards included in the box.


So, IOW, increase the cost of the unit for no purpose? CableCards are provider specific. There's about a 50 -50 chance the card can't even be made to work with the local provider's network, and even if it does happen to be hardware compatible, the local provider would be unlikely to allow downloading their software to a 3rd party card.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> You're mostly all wrong. Except for the people saying *HULU*.
> 
> By far that is the most important, and most realisitic feature to add. If we want Tivo focusing on one and only one thing, it would be to add Hulu support.


Not arrogant at all, are we? I don't want HULU at all, let alone putting it anywhere near the top of my list. Even if I did not object to it for philosophical reasons, I still wouldn't make use of it.

As to being "wrong", I have access to far, far more great content than of which I can ever possibly make use. 'More content I definitely don't need. Better means of managing it and the utilities on the TiVo box I certainly do. Since a port of the X11 and XDMCP suite of software is fairly trivial, and requires no complex business agreements or restrictions on TiVo's part, I would say an X11 / XDMCP interface for remote access to the box is far more realistic.


----------



## Zoinks1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone said Hulu yet?


----------



## Phrehdd (Dec 21, 2008)

lrhorer said:


> A THX certification forbids this. THX requires a precise specific output level given any specific input / source level and high gain linearity across the output range. It's a (minor if you ask me - I don't switch channels or watch commercials) disadvantage of implementing a superlative video reproduction system.
> 
> How, exactly, are you determining this?
> 
> ...


THX certification prohibits adjusting signal strength or variances for commercials? How interesting. Superlative video? Oh please, you are reading too many Video/Audio mags. TIVO does an acceptable job and most people have crappy input to their TIVO HD. 1080i compressed, 1080p compressed, 720p/i and so on. - All overly compressed for the most part ofr the typical end user. At least spare us the noise for volume changes. TERK has a box for regular SD to do just this. It isn't perfect but the point is - it has a consumer base.

TIVO box should be able to sample signals at intervals. There is overall signal strength and channels. If sampling was done and echoed to a log via an append. This log is useful for trying to solve issues and find if they are TIVO or TV provider related. This is common sense. Sorry if it eludes you.

Remotes - Yes having illuminated buttons at will is a positive if you watch in a fairly dark room. In fact the Faux TIVO remove lights up. Unfortunately, it does it at every press of a button. A simple small button to the side is sufficient. As well, would be nice if the remote did a bit more for audio and TV control The obvious choice at this time, abandon the TIVO remote in favour of an after market universal remote. Come to think of it, a few do offer a button on the side to illuminate buttons and screens. Seems the only one who finds this a waste perhaps is yourself. You may want to think about it.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> Not arrogant at all, are we? I don't want HULU at all, let alone putting it anywhere near the top of my list. Even if I did not object to it for philosophical reasons, I still wouldn't make use of it.


What are your philosophical objections to Hulu?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> You're mostly all wrong. Except for the people saying *HULU*.
> 
> By far that is the most important, and most realisitic feature to add. If we want Tivo focusing on one and only one thing, it would be to add Hulu support.


actually Hulu is the most unrealistic feature to ask for, though I would really like to have it 

Hulu just cut off PS3 access through the internal PS3 web browser. For whatever business reasons Hulu is making it harder to see Hulu on the TV and want it to be seen on a PC only instead. Go figure.


----------



## fidracer (Dec 28, 2007)

It's not my number one choice, but since I haven't seen it mentioned here I want a way to crop or trim recordings. Sometimes I record a program and I want to keep part of it, like a musical guest's performance on a late night talk show. I don't want to keep the entire hour long show, but just crop out the 5 minute performance and keep that bit forever. Seems like it should be easy enough to implement something like this.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

The ability to hack the system _a la_ Zippered DTV series 2 boxes, so that I can have back all the features mentioned above that have been available for years. Mostly, I miss TiVoWebPlus.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

fidracer said:


> It's not my number one choice, but since I haven't seen it mentioned here I want a way to crop or trim recordings. Sometimes I record a program and I want to keep part of it, like a musical guest's performance on a late night talk show. I don't want to keep the entire hour long show, but just crop out the 5 minute performance and keep that bit forever. Seems like it should be easy enough to implement something like this.


As long as the recording isn't copy protected, you can download it to your computer and do whatever editing you want. To learn more, see the _Download Recordings FAQ_.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Phrehdd said:


> THX certification prohibits adjusting signal strength or variances for commercials? How interesting. Superlative video? Oh please, you are reading too many Video/Audio mags. TIVO does an acceptable job and most people have crappy input to their TIVO HD. 1080i compressed, 1080p compressed, 720p/i and so on. - All overly compressed for the most part ofr the typical end user. At least spare us the noise for volume changes. TERK has a box for regular SD to do just this. It isn't perfect but the point is - it has a consumer base.
> 
> TIVO box should be able to sample signals at intervals. There is overall signal strength and channels. If sampling was done and echoed to a log via an append. This log is useful for trying to solve issues and find if they are TIVO or TV provider related. This is common sense. Sorry if it eludes you.
> 
> Remotes - Yes having illuminated buttons at will is a positive if you watch in a fairly dark room. In fact the Faux TIVO remove lights up. Unfortunately, it does it at every press of a button. A simple small button to the side is sufficient. As well, would be nice if the remote did a bit more for audio and TV control The obvious choice at this time, abandon the TIVO remote in favour of an after market universal remote. Come to think of it, a few do offer a button on the side to illuminate buttons and screens. Seems the only one who finds this a waste perhaps is yourself. You may want to think about it.


Many TVs and receivers already level the volume. I have three HD sets that do it, although I only use the TV speakers for one of them.
But since I use TiVos I don't usually watch commercials, and the volume differences between channels is minimal.


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

eddielives said:


> How about getting current features to work before asking for new ones. Anybody try using Rhapsodys "Rhapsody Channels" lately?:down:


I was going to say "How 'bout something simple like Rhapsody Channels that actually work?" but ya beat me to it.

If they would put as much effort into fixing it as they do advertising it, it would've been fixed long ago...


----------



## chestnu1 (Oct 10, 2008)

hulu


----------



## bankshot (May 28, 2009)

1. Ability to make my own folder names for content transferred from the PC.

2. More robust playback of MPEG-2 files. For me, this relates to a DVDs I have ripped to the computer and transferred to the TiVo. About 10% have transfer errors (I'm still working on that), and many of the others still stutter in spots on the TiVo while they play back smoothly on the computer. I presume this can't happen without a hardware upgrade because MPEG-2 decoding is probably done by a dedicated chip.

3. Remotely manage Now Playing, To Do lists, Season Passes, etc. Everything that can be done through the normal TV interface. Whether through tivo.com or directly via the TiVo's built-in http server, I don't care.

4. Or at least fix the tivo.com scheduling so that it uses the channel I select when scheduling a show that's on multiple channels! Several times I have tried this, and while tivo.com lets you choose among the available channels, it ultimately gets recorded on the wrong one.

5. Preference to default suggested programs to record on the HD version of the channel when available. Not that I really care about the suggestions feature - have barely used it anyway.

The following have been features on some or all of the cable company DVRs I've had previously. They're generally pretty minor, but surprising TiVo didn't get them right.

6. Sane default setting for the TV aspect ratio: 16:9 on HD outputs and 4:3 on SD outputs _at the same time_.

7. HD menu system that uses the increased resolution to show program info while scrolling through lists (Now Playing, To Do, etc).

8. Option to keep the current program playing in a corner of the screen while using menus.

9. The previous channel button should always go back to the last program that was playing - whether live TV, a recorded show, etc. If I want to go do something in the menu while in the middle of watching something, that one button should take me back to where I was. Instead it seems I have to navigate back through the NPL to whatever I was watching (unless I am missing something??).

10. Ability to overlap consecutive recordings on the same channel and have the overlapping minutes appear in both recordings (same as "Duplicative overlap on same channel" post in this thread from SMWinnie).


----------



## mbalgeman (Feb 6, 2002)

Slacker.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

> 9. The previous channel button should always go back to the last program that was playing - whether live TV, a recorded show, etc. If I want to go do something in the menu while in the middle of watching something, that one button should take me back to where I was. Instead it seems I have to navigate back through the NPL to whatever I was watching (unless I am missing something??).


If you're in live TV and hit the left arrow it will take you back to the last menu screen you were on. If you had gone from watching a recorded show to live TV it takes you directly to the resume playing screen for the show you were watching.


----------



## PeterP (Oct 5, 2008)

David Platt said:


> What are your philosophical objections to Hulu?


Forced ad playback is central to Hulu's business model. I don't want to lose the ability to skip ads for any reason. Once this functionality sneaks in, it will spread like a plague to other parts of Tivo.


----------



## PeterP (Oct 5, 2008)

morac said:


> This can already be done in the latest version of TiVo Desktop. PyTiVo can do it too.


No it can't. I'm not talking about transcoded media. I want the ability to transfer h.264 encoded video without transcoding. Tivo Desktop transcodes to mpeg2. PyTivo does the same under the TTCB server. The streaming server does stream h.264 without a transcode, but does not place it in the Now Playing menu.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

PeterP said:


> No it can't. I'm not talking about transcoded media. I want the ability to transfer h.264 encoded video without transcoding. Tivo Desktop transcodes to mpeg2. PyTivo does the same under the TTCB server. The streaming server does stream h.264 without a transcode, but does not place it in the Now Playing menu.


Yes, it can. Refer to the _View Computer Videos_ FAQ linked in my signature.

The current TiVo software only supports MPEG-2 for pull transfers, i.e. videos selected from the bottom of the NPL. However, the TiVo supports MPEG-4 (H.264) for push transfers, so long as the file is in MP4 format. In TiVo Desktop Plus 2.7, push transfers are done using the autotransfer folders. In pyTiVo, they are done through the web interface; you select the MPEG-4 file to send to your TiVo. TiVo Desktop 2.7 Plus can only "push" MP4 files with AAC audio, whereas pyTiVo can "push" MP4 files with both AAC and DD5.1 audio.

I do agree that TiVo should add MPEG-4 support for pull transfers (i.e. transfers initiated from PC folder on NPL), as push transfers aren't nearly as intuitive. Most people don't even know about them.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jstrazz said:


> This would take some cooperation by the broadcasters, but I would like to see TiVo know when a program is running overtime and/or starting later or earlier than indicated in the guide. For example: CBS is constantly running late on Sunday nights during the football season. You can't record their Sunday prime time schedule without adding about two hours that you may not need to the recording. Then you have to do a manual recording that you cannot re-title.
> 
> American Idol's live shows tend to run overtime quite often. If Tivo could somehow detect that the program is still on, it could keep recording until it ends.


It would take a little more than "some cooperation by the broadcasters" to attach program information to a show's broadcast. Then again, somehow my DVD Recorder knows that is is recording _The Simpsons_ every Sunday at 8 PM, since "SIMPSONS" shows up on each recording's title, so apparently they're already doing something like this.

And speaking of features, there are some others I would like:
1. The ability to chage titles manually, especially with manual recordings - for example, my recording of the inauguration on CNN says something like "Manual: CNN Newsroom".
2. Recording from an external source (by which I mean something like a DVD recorder, not a semi-dedicated server using Galleon), even if it means you have to specify the amount of recording time in advance - ReplayTV didn't have any problems with being able to do this.
3. The ability to cut off the beginning and/or end of a recording - for example, if I only wanted to save a brief part, or if I padded a live event just in case it ran long and it didn't. (I understand why TiVo might not want to be able to remove clips from the middle of a recording - people would cut out the ads.)
And if we are talking about hardware features for future boxes: an SD card slot, and the ability to do a "one-button" transfer of a show to an SD card. (This will be much more feasible when SD prices drop.)

-- Don


----------



## PeterP (Oct 5, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> Yes, it can. Refer to the _View Computer Videos_ FAQ linked in my signature.
> 
> The current TiVo software only supports MPEG-2 for pull transfers, i.e. videos selected from the bottom of the NPL. However, the TiVo supports MPEG-4 (H.264) for push transfers, so long as the file is in MP4 format. In TiVo Desktop Plus 2.7, push transfers are done using the autotransfer folders. In pyTiVo, they are done through the web interface; you select the MPEG-4 file to send to your TiVo. TiVo Desktop 2.7 Plus can only "push" MP4 files with AAC audio, whereas pyTiVo can "push" MP4 files with both AAC and DD5.1 audio.
> 
> I do agree that TiVo should add MPEG-4 support for pull transfers (i.e. transfers initiated from PC folder on NPL), as push transfers aren't nearly as intuitive. Most people don't even know about them.


Hmm. Cool! I'll try it out.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that the poster was being humorous. I don't think that he was actually implying that there was a "wrong" answer.

It's my very vague, third-hand understanding, that Hulu has some sort of agreement with the content providers that prevents it from making itself available on CE devices (as opposed to computers).



lrhorer said:


> Not arrogant at all, are we? I don't want HULU at all, let alone putting it anywhere near the top of my list. Even if I did not object to it for philosophical reasons, I still wouldn't make use of it.
> 
> As to being "wrong", I have access to far, far more great content than of which I can ever possibly make use. 'More content I definitely don't need. Better means of managing it and the utilities on the TiVo box I certainly do. Since a port of the X11 and XDMCP suite of software is fairly trivial, and requires no complex business agreements or restrictions on TiVo's part, I would say an X11 / XDMCP interface for remote access to the box is far more realistic.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> Hulu


:up::up::up:


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

How about a back up service for the TIVO hard drive. If & when it fails (and they all do) you can get a replacement drive from DVR Upgrade or Weeknees put it in (takes about 30 min) & download all of you recordings & settings & not have to call the cable company to reset the cable cards. You would be up & running the same day & save the service call from the cable guy.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

morac said:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Any kind of "I really, really, really don't want to record repeats of this show no matter what the guide data says" setting would be a godsend. Especially in the summer when the providers get lazy about updating their guide data.


Ditto :up:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

morac said:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> Any kind of "I really, really, really don't want to record repeats of this show no matter what the guide data says" setting would be a godsend. Especially in the summer when the providers get lazy about updating their guide data.


How would you suggest TiVo implement this feature?

"Record at or near this time" doesn't do anything to prevent recording of repeats with bad guide data. In a few instances, it may prevent recording of the same repeat several times, but there are only a few programs on television that repeat the same episodes over and over [in a single day] with the same generic description.

I don't think you would want a global option for "Ignore programs with bad guide data," because there are periodically new episodes with bad guide data. We can do this today with a wishlist, but that requires a person (you) to specifically identify the program description as a generic program description and create a wishlist to ignore it. TiVo could add a season pass option for "require unique description for each recording" -- is that the sort of option you want?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> How would you suggest TiVo implement this feature?
> 
> "Record at or near this time" doesn't do anything to prevent recording of repeats with bad guide data. In a few instances, it may prevent recording of the same repeat several times, but there are only a few programs on television that repeat the same episodes over and over [in a single day] with the same generic description.


Let me give you a real-life example of this problem. I record X-Play on G4. This airs a number of times a day with new episodes at 6:30 PM. So when there's no guide data for it, which there isn't as of July 20th, I get 5 or 6 recordings a day of X-Play. If there was a "record at or near this time" option I could use that.

The Daily Show has the same problem. That was more annoying since I have 5 episode limit and the repeats overwrote the new episodes, but at least there's a Wish List work around for that. The work around won't work for X-Play though since there's no generic episode title. Even it did, the Wish List work around is time consuming to do, but I've had to use it on a few shows that just lack guide data on their repeats. It would be more helpful if the "(R)" was considered a keyword, but it's not.

Even if TiVo had a toggle option to treat scheduled recordings with no guide data as repeats or not repeats, would be better than what they have now.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Caller ID
Gigabit Ethernet
MoCA
Hulu


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

morac said:


> Let me give you a real-life example of this problem. I record X-Play on G4. This airs a number of times a day with new episodes at 6:30 PM. So when there's no guide data for it, which there isn't as of July 20th, I get 5 or 6 recordings a day of X-Play. If there was a "record at or near this time" option I could use that.
> 
> The Daily Show has the same problem. That was more annoying since I have 5 episode limit and the repeats overwrote the new episodes, but at least there's a Wish List work around for that. The work around won't work for X-Play though since there's no generic episode title. Even it did, the Wish List work around is time consuming to do, but I've had to use it on a few shows that just lack guide data on their repeats. It would be more helpful if the "(R)" was considered a keyword, but it's not.
> 
> Even if TiVo had a toggle option to treat scheduled recordings with no guide data as repeats or not repeats, would be better than what they have now.


I used to manually remove the repeats from The daily Show & Colbert Report in Upcoming Episodes, but I eventually ended up removing them from my Season Pass altogether. I have a few other programs with the same issue, I continue to update the Upcoming Episodes periodically to remove repeats manually.

Making TivoHD to be a media extender that can worl with more sources (ie. hulu) is a compelling feature.

An over-the-top feature would be slinging, but that would probably require hardware upgrade (more RAM, faster CPU, etc)


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

yukit said:


> I used to manually remove the repeats from The daily Show & Colbert Report in Upcoming Episodes, but I eventually ended up removing them from my Season Pass altogether. I have a few other programs with the same issue, I continue to update the Upcoming Episodes periodically to remove repeats manually.


Manually removing repeats is way too much work. You don't need to do that.

With *most* programs, you can eliminate the recording of repeats with bad guide data by taking 2-3 minutes to create an autorecord wishlist. Instructions here (#8).


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> Manually removing repeats is way too much work. You don't need to do that.
> 
> With *most* programs, you can eliminate the recording of repeats with bad guide data by taking 2-3 minutes to create an autorecord wishlist. Instructions here (#8).


Excellent tip. SD vs HD would still be an issue, but I think that is a lot easier to cope with than generic repeats. Thanks.


----------



## toy4x4 (Jun 23, 2008)

The ability to adjust the time the info box is shown when changing channels and to be able to set it to the differerent sizes and have it stick..


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

My TivHD often records repeats. The season pass is set up for first run only and the info clearly shows an "R" for repeat.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

vurbano said:


> My TivHD often records repeats. The season pass is set up for first run only and the info clearly shows an "R" for repeat.


Did these programs air in the last 28 days? If not, what programs?

TiVo doesn't use R flags to distinguish repeats because that information is not always correct (even if it is correct 95% of the time, missing 5% is unacceptable).

From the *TivoHD Overview, Q&A, Setup, Tips* sticky, a required read for any TiVo user:



> *I set my season pass to "first-run only." Why is it recording older episodes of a show?*
> 
> "First-run only" is synonymous with new episodes only. But it does *not* mean future episodes only. On the TiVo, "first-run only" also refers to any episode that aired for the *first time on television* within the past 28 days.
> 
> ...





> *[aname=tuppermethod]Use[/aname] the "Tupper Method" to eliminate repeats of certain programs with bad guide data.*
> 
> A few shows like _The Daily Show_, _The Colbert Report_, _Big Brother_, and _The Tonight Show_ don't always provide good guide data for their re-runs. These re-runs lack episode titles and they use generic descriptions. Without good guide data, a TiVo series recording can't determine whether these are new or repeats, so it "plays it safe" and records them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jibjab
Fearnet
Split screen so the video is still viewable while while accessing TiVo features


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

David Platt said:


> What are your philosophical objections to Hulu?


There's already a long and torturous thread on this here. Feel free to read through it. I won't harass everyone in this thread by overflowing the conversation into this thread. The bottom line for me in the context of this thread is even if it were not supported by advertising, it would still be very far down my list of features I would like to see implemented. I don't object to Amazon On Demand, for example, or Rhapsody or Netflix, but I don't use them, either.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

fyodor said:


> I think that the poster was being humorous. I don't think that he was actually implying that there was a "wrong" answer.


Quite possibly. In a forum such as this, it can be very difficult to tell when one is just engaging in a little good natured banter or being perfectly serious. The use of emoticons and other narrative directives can help.



fyodor said:


> It's my very vague, third-hand understanding, that Hulu has some sort of agreement with the content providers that prevents it from making itself available on CE devices (as opposed to computers).


That, too, which is why the notion may be far from being realistic, at all, let alone being the "most realistic" as the OP suggested. It may not even be possible, let alone remotely realistic.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bluelinex said:


> How about a back up service for the TIVO hard drive. If & when it fails (and they all do) you can get a replacement drive from DVR Upgrade or Weeknees put it in (takes about 30 min) & download all of you recordings & settings & not have to call the cable company to reset the cable cards. You would be up & running the same day & save the service call from the cable guy.


By "service", do you mean an online service, or some such? If not, do you perhaps mean one which can be implemented on an active TiVo over the local network? WinMFS will happily and easily create a system backup for the user, the only down-side being one must shut down the TiVo, remove the hard drive, and plug it in to an external PC. It would be nice, however, to have a simple native utility on the TiVo which backs up all the system variables over the LAN, perhaps via .html download, for example.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Did these programs air in the last 28 days? If not, what programs?
> 
> TiVo doesn't use R flags to distinguish repeats because that information is not always correct (even if it is correct 95% of the time, missing 5% is unacceptable).
> 
> From the *TivoHD Overview, Q&A, Setup, Tips* sticky, a required read for any TiVo user:


well then Tivo needs to use a guide that shows the first aired date like Directv does and change the meaning of first run. 28 days is absurd, its always been an annoyance IMO. I am trying to remember if it was that way with my HR10-250 HDtivo, but I can't remember.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Caller ID


'Already mentioned. It's currently available via 3rd party software. I hate the idea.



JWThiers said:


> Gigabit Ethernet


'Top of my list. The big problem is the main bottleneck for transfers other than MRV is the load on the CODECs and CPU.



JWThiers said:


> MoCA


MoCA? External implementations are readily available. I don't see the great advantage of a native implementation. To my thinking, 1000BaseT offers by far the best bang for the buck with the broadest appeal. The additional cost for a native MoCA implementation would seem to me to be imprudent.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

vurbano said:


> well then Tivo needs to use a guide that shows the first aired date like Directv does and change the meaning of first run. 28 days is absurd.


TiVo does have the original airdate, but you have to press the INFO button to see it. I agree with you that the original airdate really belongs on the main program details screen.

Overall, I think the 28-day rule is one of TiVo's best features, because it prevents the same episode from being recorded twice, even after that program is deleted from the DVR. With many DVRs, you delete an episode, and then it is recorded again later in the week, because it is still considered new for some period of time. That doesn't happen on TiVo, because it keeps a record of everything you record (at least, it does for 28 days).

I do agree the 28-day rule can be annoying for an _initial period_ after you create a season pass for a program that is shown every day, since the daily episodes from the previous 28 days are still considered new. That said, it's important to remember that this is a temporary issue; after 28 days, "first-run only" effectively becomes future episodes only, because the TiVo knows not to re-record anything you've recorded in the previous 28 days, and anything older than 28 days is considered a repeat.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> TiVo does have the original airdate, but you have to press the INFO button to see it.
> 
> I agree with you that the original airdate really belongs on the main program details screen.


Yes, that would be nice.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> There's already a long and torturous thread on this here. Feel free to read through it. I won't harass everyone in this thread by overflowing the conversation into this thread. The bottom line for me in the context of this thread is even if it were not supported by advertising, it would still be very far down my list of features I would like to see implemented. I don't object to Amazon On Demand, for example, or Rhapsody or Netflix, but I don't use them, either.


That was a fascinating read; I missed that the first time around. Thanks!


----------



## SCOHO83 (Jun 3, 2008)

A method of saying "only HD" in Season pass and Wishlist so that it will only record the program if it is broadcast on an HD channel. Simple one this is, yet would be useful. Getting tired of getting a bunch of SD of a show I only want in HD.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

SCOHO83 said:


> A method of saying "only HD" in Season pass and Wishlist so that it will only record the program if it is broadcast on an HD channel. Simple one this is, yet would be useful. Getting tired of getting a bunch of SD of a show I only want in HD.


You realize that you eliminate the SD versions by unchecking them from your Channel List under Settings -> Channels -> Channel List, right? If you do that, you'll never see those SD channels in search results and wishlists won't record from them.

Wishlists already allow a HD only flag (it's a category option), but that only works for content that is actually flagged as HD. It won't record SD programs from a HD channel, nor will it record HD programs that are not flagged by Tribune as SD. If you remove the SD versions of the channels from your channel list, wishlists always record from the HD channel.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

ic316 said:


> I second this. It would allow me to keep all my kids shows together in one "library".


There is a way (time consuming, but possible) to do this already.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6673032#post6673032

I've been using this trick for a few years now. I have a few specific folders in my NPL ("Samantha's Shows", "Erin's Shows", etc) that each tie back to a complex Wishlist. When they view the "KidZone" NPL all these shows are in individual show specific folders, but in the standard NPL their 20+ shows are all condensed to a couple of folders. This neatly solves the issue.

It is also a technique I use in a few other areas, such as Sunday Morning political talk shows - all of them are recorded by a single Wishlist that dumps them into a "Sunday AM Talk Show" wishlist folder, making it easy to simply hit PLAY at the folder level and have the Tivo play all three or four in a row.

Clearly the underlying plumbing for a formal feature like this is available - Tivo should simplify the effort involved and roll it out as an upgrade.


----------



## lesliew (Oct 11, 2003)

dnla client / server


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

what do you mean caller ID? liking having tivo be a phone answering machine?


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

When setting up a new season pass that conflicts because two other shows are already being recorded, being able to select which one to drop in priority.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

occraig said:


> what do you mean caller ID? liking having tivo be a phone answering machine?


I am guessing they want Tivo to pop up something showing who is calling if the Tivo has a phone line connected. I know there was another device that did this but don't remember which one maybe replay and the directv dvr.



HiRoller said:


> When setting up a new season pass that conflicts because two other shows are already being recorded, being able to select which one to drop in priority.


I could definitely go for this. Tivo needs smarted scheduling and better conflict resolution and has for a long time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This is not my highest priority, most of those have been covered. But this is one that bugs me, and I don't think I've seen it listed yet...

In the Recording History under the To-Do List, it lists all the showings that won't be recorded of an SP, with the reason "Already recorded". Then don't list it! List it if NO showing will be recorded. 90% of my 'will-not-records' are made up of shows that are being recorded, just not that showing. For those of us who actually use this feature, it's counter-productive.


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

Hulu PLEASE!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I wanted to add another thing to my list though this would probably have to be series 4. 

Tivo should work as an extender to Windows Media Center. Windows 7 MC is really pretty nice and it would be nice if Tivo had built in support for it especially with native support for WTV files. 

It also would be nice if they came to some agreement with Microsoft so there was MRV support on the 360.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

1. hulu
2. local streaming support (not download, then watch, but streaming)
3. wide codec and format support for above streaming. (mkv and such)
4. two way communication for cable cards
5. ability to see how much space has been used


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

1. Hulu
2. Pandora


----------



## dolphin (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd like to be able to re-order or remove listings from the Showcases... menu. Give us the ability like managing Season Passes to move them around and preferably be able to delete them as well.

Perhaps not a feature, but I'll still add: "Remove all ads". If not removing, then please get some better targeted ads. You already know what shows I watch. Can't you do a better job? Come on. I've got SPs for Clifford, Curious George, etc... You should know not to put on any ad that my kids may accidentally click.

Industrial strength TiVO Server software. Improve the performance. Enable directories as folders. All the stuff that is apparently already in 3rd party apps that really, TiVo should be providing. If nothing else, put some manpower behind supporting those ad hoc teams.

Give us the ability to add in the headers to our personal MPEGs, so that TiVo will present the information under "info" and will properly group them. Or give an API to the videoredo guy.


----------



## bankshot (May 28, 2009)

dolphin said:


> Give us the ability to add in the headers to our personal MPEGs, so that TiVo will present the information under "info" and will properly group them. Or give an API to the videoredo guy.


You may already be aware, but pytivo does allow you to set the info for movies on your computer which are then transferred to the TiVo. Full information is here: http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/MetaData

The only thing you can't do is create your own custom groups. The TiVo requires that any group id (seriesId in the metadata file) already exist in its program/guide data. So if you set the seriesId properly for TV show episodes, anything transferred from the computer via pytivo will go in the same group as recorded episodes of that show.

There are threads on this site discussing this is more detail and listing common series ids.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

1. Online backup of season passes and system settings
2. Hulu
3. Sandboxed MRV (MRV works but TTG does not if CCI Byte = 0x02)
4. Online/remote NPL and TDL management


----------



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

Picture in picture!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

More than one Feature:

1. automatic cable card setup (this would require cable companies to cooperate and likely a DOCSIS transmitter)

2. Complete redesign of how TiVo handles its hard drive(s) (which is brain-dead right now). make it open, modular, self-contained, more expandable, replaceable, full support for data migration, automated backup etc.

3. When too many programs are requested at a specific time,overflow an be configured to recorded on a second TiVo.

4 Ability to use current coax installed in the home with its LAN capabilities for multi-room viewing 

5. Real-time capability to check for program changes and time over-runs

6. Integrate IMDB with program information


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

1) The option for picture in picture when in the menus

2) The ability to backup your TiVo hard drive to an external drive.

3) Online season pass management, wish list scheduling, etc.

4) Some kind of ability to see if an episode won't ever record due to conflicts. The current log is so cluttered with duplicates, especially if you have a lot of basic and pay cable shows, that it can be really hard to pick out the one show that won't record due to a conflict and only airs once, e.g., most network shows during the regular season. Does that make sense? I just want something that sort of yells out, "HEY IDIOT -- "HEROES" ONLY AIRS ONCE AND YOU ALREADY HAVE TWO SHOWS SCHEDULED!" Right now you have to comb through the list, full of dozens of extra showings of Daily Show and Entourage and Dexter, knowing that Heroes is only likely to air once in order to catch that kind of problem.

5) Auto-MRV -- record this show then send it to DVR X as soon as its done.

6) I'd love the ability to only keep a small clip of a show. I haven't deleted the season premiere of Weeds because I love the flash mob dance at the end 

7) Percentage meter of how much hard drive space I'm currently using

8) HULU would be really cool


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

1. Picture in Picture
a. Also picture in menus - but configurable so I can turn it off
2. Ability to remote delete/manage NPL from other TiVo. -- after I transfer the show, I want to delete it on both TiVos
3. Better management of recently deleted and suggestions -- recently deleted should be able to keep for some period of time, maybe 24 hours, before getting permanently removed by a suggestion


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> This is not my highest priority, most of those have been covered. But this is one that bugs me, and I don't think I've seen it listed yet...
> 
> In the Recording History under the To-Do List, it lists all the showings that won't be recorded of an SP, with the reason "Already recorded". Then don't list it! List it if NO showing will be recorded. 90% of my 'will-not-records' are made up of shows that are being recorded, just not that showing. For those of us who actually use this feature, it's counter-productive.





LynnL999 said:


> 4) Some kind of ability to see if an episode won't ever record due to conflicts. The current log is so cluttered with duplicates, especially if you have a lot of basic and pay cable shows, that it can be really hard to pick out the one show that won't record due to a conflict and only airs once, e.g., most network shows during the regular season. Does that make sense? I just want something that sort of yells out, "HEY IDIOT -- "HEROES" ONLY AIRS ONCE AND YOU ALREADY HAVE TWO SHOWS SCHEDULED!" Right now you have to comb through the list, full of dozens of extra showings of Daily Show and Entourage and Dexter, knowing that Heroes is only likely to air once in order to catch that kind of problem.


Yes! Glad I'm not the only one bugged by this. The way it's currently implemented makes the future section of the Recording History mostly useless.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Stability and a bug tracking system.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

How about the ability to search by a movie's star ratings? Like show me all "4 star" movies.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

1) Record shows on the same channel on one tuner, even if they overlap
2) Make parameters configurable
2a) Length of live-TV buffer (fixed at 30 minutes)
2b) Size of the duplicate detection database (fixed at 28 days)
2c) etc
3) Record analog channels in MPEG-4
4) Unlimited hard disk size
5) External HD swapping between units
6) In-place editing of season passes. Changing channels requires a new SP.
7) Custom channel titles
8) Option to treat an episode with missing guide data as a repeat rather than first run


----------



## tron1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

Len McRiddles said:


> A wireless keyboard for performing searches


Get an iPhone. There is an app for that.

I'd like:

-Hulu
-A window showing "Live-TV" while you are going through the guide.

And most importantly

-make custom folders and assign programs to each.
i.e. a "kids" folder for all the kids shows, "wife" folder for her shows, or "movies", "documentaries" "soap operas", etc.


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

So what is the purpose of this thread?

Shouldn't TiVo Suggestion Avenue or the TiVo New Features Survey suffice?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Rick313 said:


> So what is the purpose of this thread?


It's so TiVo users can get opinions of other TiVo users and to rant. 



> Shouldn't TiVo Suggestion Avenue or the TiVo New Features Survey suffice?


IMO, #1 is just a sub-section of TCF...not guaranteed to be read by actual TiVo employees.
#2 has promise being an actual page from tivo.com.


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

steve614 said:


> It's so TiVo users can get opinions of other TiVo users and to rant.


Isn't that exactly what goes on at TiVo Suggestion Avenue? It just seems kind of dumb to have a rogue thread dedicated to a topic when there is already an entire forum devoted to that topic.


----------



## cuppingmaster (May 17, 2009)

Really two things:

1. Command-line access

2. "Your mileage may vary" HD upgrades. Even 1TB is nothing if you're recording a lot of high def shows on season pass. I want to be able to plug a drobo into this thing.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

1.3 FF with normal pitched audio!


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

Rick313 said:


> Isn't that exactly what goes on at TiVo Suggestion Avenue? It just seems kind of dumb to have a rogue thread dedicated to a topic when there is already an entire forum devoted to that topic.


Where were you 3 weeks ago?  The horse has been out since then and now you want to shut the barn door!


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

Hulu
No live TV on menu screens
Remove the 'timeout' i only want it to go to live TV when i tell it to not on its own ... nothing worse than recording a baseball game to have the timeout happen in the 7th inning and spoil my game. I didn't buy a DVR to watch live TV.
Hulu hulu hulu 
ld


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

fallingwater said:


> Where were you 3 weeks ago?  The horse has been out since then and now you want to shut the barn door!


I'm not trying to shut any barn doors. Just pointing out that this thread is a waste of time because it will likely never be seen by anyone in charge at TiVo since there are already existing channels to submit these types of suggestions.


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

You're correct that there are other ways to submit these types of suggestions but they're less accessible to most posters than this 5 page thread on what may be (according to post count) TCF's most popular Forum.

IMHO, this thread will be seen by one of the TiVo liaison persons who sometimes post here. After that, who knows...


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

fallingwater said:


> 1.3 FF with normal pitched audio!


That's a really great suggestion...I'll second it! I have this feature on my Panasonic DVD player (it supports 1.1x, 1.2x, 1.3x and 1.4x) and it keeps the audio in pitch and very understandable. Throw up some closed captioning to help out and you've got a very watchable video experience that will turn a 2hr movie into 86 minutes.


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*Easy,*
QAM program data from TiVo...


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Being able to turn off certain 'features' that I have no desire to use, such as VOD.
2. Faster CPU, more memory etc. 
3. A way to add a USB stick to be more memory, as in the BD1.1 spec?
4. Faster LAN speed.
5. And on 2 and 4, how about a nice way to get round the CPF without having to solder in new chips. From memory the 30 second skip was an Easter Egg for the S2s. Or it was on my Humax anyway.
5. The ability to roll back the software level to something that actually worked. Or better still, like the PS3, the ability to decide when, or if, to go to the next software level.

Seggers


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

1) Picture in Picture... The button used to exist on the older Tivo remotes, but it was never implemented...

2) Extend the HME into something useful. There are a few good apps that were made, but Tivo has never really created a good environment to promote them and make it practical for everyday Tivo users. If they did that, more developers would produce better apps. I'm thinking something like an iPhone App Store where you purchase apps really cheap, like $1.99 or $2.99... Many probably will say this will never work as people won't pay money for these apps, but I'm sure people said the same about the iPhone App store...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

all of the above


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

Hulu Hulu Hulu Hulu Hulu Hulu Hulu


----------



## geneva (Oct 18, 2004)

SUPPORT FOR NOT NEEDING CABLE CARD! i just want my local channels and they are unencrypted. I've been a tivo user for 6 years. This is what is keeping me from buying the HD version. Common Tivo!


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

- Free Space Indicator
- If record conflict on 1 box ask to record on 2nd in Network
- Ability to control 2nd Tivo rather than just Now Playing

- Ability to make folders and move shows/ movies around
- Advanced "record" option if something is showed on a comercial for weeks in advance.
- Ability to save My Tivo Season Passes + Suggestions and import or apply to replacement Tivo.


----------



## benwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Reliable HDMI-support for the close caption data stream on the HD unit. Currently, there's nothing. My Sony Bravia displays captions very nicely, with transparent and muted text if desired, and it is enabled with a single button push.

The Tivo developers, who'd I'd guess were deaf to the needs of the hard-of-hearing segment, have no simple and quick way to enable CC on the Tivo, and when one does, it looks horrid compared to the well thought out CC-display/text options Sony created on the TV.

The solution of course is to pass the CC over the HDMI. I have no idea why they didn't bother. It's the only aspect of the interface/design which is customer UN-friendly.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

benwood said:


> The Tivo developers, who'd I'd guess were deaf to the needs of the hard-of-hearing segment, have no simple and quick way to enable CC on the Tivo, and when one does, it looks horrid compared to the well thought out CC-display/text options Sony created on the TV.


One button would be nice, but the current scheme doesn't seem that bad to me (much better than it used to be). right-down-down-down-select takes maybe 3-4 seconds - is that terrible for folks? The font settings within the menus seem reasonable, but not great; that can be improved.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

benwood said:


> The Tivo developers, who'd I'd guess were deaf to the needs of the hard-of-hearing segment, have no simple and quick way to enable CC on the Tivo, and when one does, it looks horrid compared to the well thought out CC-display/text options Sony created on the TV.


Closed captions on the TiVo are more accessible than they are on virtually every other DVR. Many DVRs require you to navigate through multiple menus to enable CC. With the TiVo, you press the right arrow (or INFO), down 2-4 times, and then OK. It takes five seconds at most.



benwood said:


> The solution of course is to pass the CC over the HDMI. I have no idea why they didn't bother. It's the only aspect of the interface/design which is customer UN-friendly.


There's a good reason TiVo doesn't do it that way -- they can't. Passing undecoded CC is not an option available with HDMI.

From the CC FAQs @ hdmi.org:



> With the advent of digital TV and the introduction of digital HDTV services (cable, satellite, etc.) the responsibility of decoding CC has been taken away from the TVs and put into the various Set Top Boxes (STB) that are required for the majority of the digital HDTV services. Additionally, these STBs now have different ways of enabling CC making it complicated and creating confusion for consumers. All set-top boxes are required to support CC, however the implementation of CC can vary from one product to another. Enabling CC on a specific set-top box can be simple, or more difficult, depending on the implementation.





> *How old analog CC worked:*
> 
> Source always sent CC information to the TV and the TV controlled whether the CC was displayed or not via the TV's remote (CC button). The CC button on the TV only controls CC for analog connections (S-Video, Composite, Component) or Over The Air tuners (ATSC digital or NTSC analog)
> 
> ...


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Len McRiddles said:


> A wireless keyboard for performing searches


+1-
Or even a USB connected keyboard
I didn't go thru all the pages.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

occraig said:


> If you could add a feature to TIVO what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be a feature that showed me how much of the hard drive is full. That is one feature i miss with time warners DVR
> 
> whos next?


DLNA Support. As DLNA has finanly become a viable solution. 98% of all NAS devices sold today for small business and homes have DLNA certification capability to be a DLNA server.

The new Blu-ray players that have network media capability such as the LG BD390 and the Samsung units are all DLNA certified.

All of the new $100 to $250 media player devices being sold today are now fully DLNA compliant.

Our TiVo's need to support DLNA server & DLNA client capability.

Thats my one suggestion. However, I would also like DTS to be added. While some do not care about their Sound quality, or don't think DTS is better than DD5.1 that is fine. However, take a look at all your Blu-ray released movies lately. 75% of them have a DTS sound track. The other 25% are using Dolby.

So its time to support DTS & DLNA.

TGC

P.S. For those of you who want HULU... well Hulu is SOOO much easier when your DLNA certified. As the requirments to have hulu are extremely close to the requirments for DLNA.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

geneva said:


> SUPPORT FOR NOT NEEDING CABLE CARD! i just want my local channels and they are unencrypted. I've been a tivo user for 6 years. This is what is keeping me from buying the HD version. Common Tivo!


I have been CableCard free for almost a year now, I'm using an Off Air Antennae for local channels and Netflix for other loved shows (Mythbusters, Leverage, etc). I'm saving a small fortune on cable costs, and when Hulu is added, may never return to cable again!


----------



## borabora (Aug 30, 2007)

Merging of multiple tivos into one virtual tivo that can be controlled from any tivo or the web:
- Specify a recording but not a specific machine
- Single season pass that dynamically assigns tasks to available tuner across network
- Consolidated "Now playing list" across network
- Stream from remote tivo when recording is not local (including copy-protected)
- Delete content and change settings from anywhere

Once the above works, playback boxes (no fee) without tuners would be nice as would be PC implementations.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

borabora said:


> Merging of multiple tivos into one virtual tivo that can be controlled from any tivo or the web:
> - Specify a recording but not a specific machine
> - Single season pass that dynamically assigns tasks to available tuner across network
> - Consolidated "Now playing list" across network
> ...


I hope a consolidated NPL would be an option you could turn on or off. I know that I DON'T want all my TiVo's showing the same NPL. Different one should be shown for the "kids" TiVo as from the "Home Theater" room as from my bedroom as well.

TGC


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Agree 100%.... this is the one feature I would want.



TexasGrillChef said:


> DLNA Support. As DLNA has finanly become a viable solution. 98% of all NAS devices sold today for small business and homes have DLNA certification capability to be a DLNA server.
> 
> The new Blu-ray players that have network media capability such as the LG BD390 and the Samsung units are all DLNA certified.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

how about MRV that works with a tuning adapter.


----------



## westies-from-he (Jan 7, 2003)

It would be nice to have a way to *tempoararily* disable Season Passes without having to delete them. 

If you go on vacation, somethings you don't care about ("Spongebob Squarepants" come to mind), but it's too much of a pain to delete and then have to re-add later. So it would be nice to have a "suspend" function.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh right, speaking of season passes?

It'd be nice to be able to set a pass based on year of episodes. Instead of either new or repeats? How about 'only episodes that aired in 2009'.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but the UI needs a face lift. The menus and sub-menus are not organized very intuitively, and the guide needs to be updated for HD users. It was fine a few years ago, but now it seems outdated. Still wouldn't trade it it for the the cable co. DVR, but that doesn't mean it's fine the way it is.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> how about MRV that works with a tuning adapter.


Well thats not a new feature... thats just fixing one that is broken. Or maybe turned off because of Copy Protection flags. Although I wouldn't know. Currently I am lucky enough not to have to need a Tuning Adapter. Although I am unlucky enough to be wtih TWC and thus everything is copy protected except for the OTA broadcast channels equivelants.

TGC


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I just figured what my TiVos are costing me in electricity charges, assuming 35 watts/hour per TiVo and my average cost per kilowatt hour of $.277 which I calculated from my last Sillicon Valley PG&E bill. It comes to $6.98/month for each of four TiVos. If I calculate using my highest marginal rate of $.40 to $.61 per kwh for over 300&#37; of baseline, my cost/month/TiVo is really around $12/month. I know those rates are higher than what most see, but with the national emphasis on "green" energy, costs are probably going to go much higher for all. 

I'd like to see TiVo develop an energy saving "green" mode of operation in which the drive and other feasible components are shut down. For example, if the TiVo has not sensed a key press for thirty minutes and no programs are scheduled for recording, enter green mode. Any key press or need to record would return the TiVo to standard mode. There are some tricky issues regarding network activity, but in general, as long as network requests didn't require disk activity, the TiVo would stay in green mode. I suggest limiting green mode entry to only certain user provided schedules, such as during the work day or 11pm through 7am since green mode could result in irritating delays. It'd probably require new hardware to enable a good implementation of green mode but TiVo could benefit as well as users in that it'd be a great marketing tool to use against cable DVRs, many of which I suspect are even less energy efficient that today's TiVos.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

retired_guy said:


> I just figured what my TiVos are costing me in electricity charges, assuming 35 watts/hour per TiVo and my average cost per kilowatt hour of $.277 which I calculated from my last Sillicon Valley PG&E bill. It comes to $6.98/month for each of four TiVos. If I calculate using my highest marginal rate of $.40 to $.61 per kwh for over 300% of baseline, my cost/month/TiVo is really around $12/month. I know those rates are higher than what most see, but with the national emphasis on "green" energy, costs are probably going to go much higher for all.
> 
> I'd like to see TiVo develop an energy saving "green" mode of operation in which the drive and other feasible components are shut down. For example, if the TiVo has not sensed a key press for thirty minutes and no programs are scheduled for recording, enter green mode. Any key press or need to record would return the TiVo to standard mode. There are some tricky issues regarding network activity, but in general, as long as network requests didn't require disk activity, the TiVo would stay in green mode. I suggest limiting green mode entry to only certain user provided schedules, such as during the work day or 11pm through 7am since green mode could result in irritating delays. It'd probably require new hardware to enable a good implementation of green mode but TiVo could benefit as well as users in that it'd be a great marketing tool to use against cable DVRs, many of which I suspect are even less energy efficient that today's TiVos.


I too would love to see a green mode. Not because I am concerned about the cost of my electricity bill. But because I need lower power devices.

In the next couple of months, I will be installing Solar Panels and a windmill system to generate about 135% of my electricity needs. I am trying to go "OFF GRID". Thus you will be paying me for electricity.... Hopefully.

So I would love more "green" appliances. Even though I won't be paying for electricty. The less I use the more I can sell to you! 

TGC

P.S. In case you want to know why I am going off grid. My Electric bill normally runs about $450 a month. I use about 3000 kw per month. I am installing a 5600 kw system. (3300kw solar, 3300kw wind). At a cost of just a little less than $17,000. Thats before Texas "Green" rebates, Federal "Green" rebates (From the stimulas package) and IRS tax deductions. Even before all of that. The system will pay for it self in 37 months. Less because of the rebates and Tax deductions. System is warrantied for 10 years, & should last 20. (I could get a 10 year extended warranty for another $1800 if I want giving a total 20 year warranty)

TGC


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

westies-from-he said:


> It would be nice to have a way to *tempoararily* disable Season Passes without having to delete them.
> 
> If you go on vacation, somethings you don't care about ("Spongebob Squarepants" come to mind), but it's too much of a pain to delete and then have to re-add later. So it would be nice to have a "suspend" function.


This is what I was coming here to ask for.

Oh, and a clock on the front panel. I've gotten rid of my Comcast cable boxes and have put my dvd players on a power strip that's only on when I need it on. Now I have no idea what time it is when I'm in my living room.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> This is what I was coming here to ask for.
> 
> Oh, and a clock on the front panel. I've gotten rid of my Comcast cable boxes and have put my dvd players on a power strip that's only on when I need it on. Now I have no idea what time it is when I'm in my living room.


Have you tried the SPS9S code (Select-Play-Select-9-Select)? It pust a clock in the lower right of the TV.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Thats my one suggestion. However, I would also like DTS to be added. While some do not care about their Sound quality, or don't think DTS is better than DD5.1 that is fine. However, take a look at all your Blu-ray released movies lately. 75% of them have a DTS sound track. The other 25% are using Dolby.


What cable/broadcast stations use DTS? As far as I'm aware none do so having DTS would be a waste since there would be nothing you could play that is DTS encoded.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Well thats not a new feature... thats just fixing one that is broken. Or maybe turned off because of Copy Protection flags. Although I wouldn't know. Currently I am lucky enough not to have to need a Tuning Adapter. Although I am unlucky enough to be wtih TWC and thus everything is copy protected except for the OTA broadcast channels equivelants.
> 
> TGC


Precisely. I hate to be the guy that hates on new stuff, but you can look all over the forum to see where TiVo should be focusing. NPL Blanking, MRV issues, and Tuning Adapter issues to name a few. TiVo needs to straighten up.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

morac said:


> What cable/broadcast stations use DTS? As far as I'm aware none do so having DTS would be a waste since there would be nothing you could play that is DTS encoded.


TiVo's are *MUCH* more than just a DVR to record your favorite TV shows. They play movies that you can download/stream from the internet. As well as play movies you have ripped from DVD's AND Blu-ray discs that you own. Keep in mind that the TiVo allready supports Netflix streaming, as well as Amazon VOD, YouTube, as well as RSS feeds of video as well. You can create your "own" movie jukebox system as well that will work with your TiVo for a rather low price. Much much lower than the Kaleidascope Movie Jukebox system that runs at $10,000 or more.

A good percentage of movies released on DVD in the last few years are now encoded with DTS Surround sound audio. About 60 to 65% of all the Blu-ray discs released now all have DTS-HD audio. (Which can be downconverted by pulling the core track out).

You can easily store your ripped movies (DVD's and Blu-rays) on a USB drive that you can plug into your computer that runs pyTiVo &/or TD+, or what would be the best if you have a large number of movies is a NAS system. They are relatively inexpensive and can store up to about 8TB of space on a simple 4 drive NAS system.

Storing your DVD's and Blu-rays is legal, because they are considered "Back-up's" which are legal. Even if you play your backup. This way you can STORE your DVD's and Blu-rays in a safe place so they don't get lost, broken, damaged or even stolen.

TGC

P.S..... however you are correct. If all you use your TiVo for is as a DVR to record your favorite shows & don't use it for anything else. Then your right DTS would not be a feature you would use.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> Precisely. I hate to be the guy that hates on new stuff, but you can look all over the forum to see where TiVo should be focusing. NPL Blanking, MRV issues, and Tuning Adapter issues to name a few. TiVo needs to straighten up.


Thats exactly why they have to split their energies. Many many of us are lucky enough to have a TiVo without issues, after a while if we don't get new features, we get antsy as well. Therefore TiVo has two teams. One working on fixing issues they choose to work on to fix. And another team to keep new developement going and to keep up with other systems being released as well.

It's a never ending battle between the two sides of fix whats broken, & add new features/capabilities.

Just curious. Does your MRV work with those network broadcast stations such as ABC, NBC, CBS, CW, PBS etc? The reason I ask, is that copy protection flags are something that TiVo is forced to honor. Not much we can do about that, except complain to the cable companies & networks that are being copy protected as well as complain to the FCC and congress.

Some are out on the argument though about actual streaming versus moving versus copying from TiVo to TiVo. (Which is what MRV does now). Some say if that "moving" &/or streaming wouldn't break the "agreement" and would be legal. Some say it wouldn't. One thing is for sure. TiVo hasn't implemented it yet. So there is something holding them up on that issue.

TGC


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

susani8 said:


> I have been CableCard free for almost a year now, I'm using an Off Air Antennae for local channels and Netflix for other loved shows (Mythbusters, Leverage, etc).


Hmm, I just checked netflix, and for Mythbusters, there are 6 sets of DVDs, and none are full seasons as far as I can tell.. so you're missing a lot of episodes.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Has anyone said:

*Hulu*

Yet?

I knew they had....


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

mattack said:


> Hmm, I just checked netflix, and for Mythbusters, there are 6 sets of DVDs, and none are full seasons as far as I can tell.. so you're missing a lot of episodes.


True.... but if I get really hard up for new stuff, my sister loves Mythbusters, too and has cable, so I hit her up to save a few episodes for me to get my fix.

Let me put my vote in for being able to have complete control over another TiVo on the network. I use MRV every day and would love to be able to delete shows I've already seen from any TiVo, not just the one it's recorded on...:up:


----------



## audiodane (Oct 28, 2009)

I have two really simple requests...

1) support sorting folder-grouped items alphabetically (currently only root NPL items can be sorted alphabetically)

2) providing documentation on how to populate more metadata when pushing/pulling content from TD+, pyTivo, etc.

Tivo, IMO, needs to embrace the idea more that their box is a _media server_, not a DVR. My kids are _destroying_ our movie discs, so I've begun ripping them and pushing them to our Tivo (bought a brand new huge HDD just for this purpose), but there are subtle frustrations with missing metadata once push/pull'd, and items sorted by the date pushed rather than alphabetically.

Two simple things-- and the Tivo would become an oh-so-better media center...

my two cents at least,
..dane


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> TiVo's are *MUCH* more than just a DVR to record your favorite TV shows. They play movies that you can download/stream from the internet. As well as play movies you have ripped from DVD's AND Blu-ray discs that you own. Keep in mind that the TiVo allready supports Netflix streaming, as well as Amazon VOD, YouTube, as well as RSS feeds of video as well.


The only download/stream that supports 5.1 audio is Amazon (Dolby), so DTS audio would be completely useless for any of the items listed above.



TexasGrillChef said:


> Storing your DVD's and Blu-rays is legal, because they are considered "Back-up's" which are legal. Even if you play your backup. This way you can STORE your DVD's and Blu-rays in a safe place so they don't get lost, broken, damaged or even stolen.


Technically backing up Blu-ray and DVDs is illegal since in order to do so you must crack the encryption which is against the law (in the U.S.) thanks to the DMCA.

In any case I highly doubt TiVo will add DTS-HD audio since it is only really useful in the one case you described above (ripped blu-rays). Plus decoding DTS requires special hardware otherwise it would need to be done by the CPU which isn't powerful enough on the current model TiVo DVRs. If TiVo ever puts out a TiVo with a built-in blu-ray drive it would be useful, but until then I don't seeing it happening because it isn't worth the added cost.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Thats exactly why they have to split their energies. Many many of us are lucky enough to have a TiVo without issues, after a while if we don't get new features, we get antsy as well. Therefore TiVo has two teams. One working on fixing issues they choose to work on to fix. And another team to keep new developement going and to keep up with other systems being released as well.
> 
> It's a never ending battle between the two sides of fix whats broken, & add new features/capabilities.
> 
> ...


My issue is with NPL blanking which makes MRV only one way. From the series 2's to the HD only, not the other way. So to answer your question, I can't transfer anything from the HD.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

morac said:


> Technically backing up Blu-ray and DVDs is illegal since in order to do so you must crack the encryption which is against the law (in the U.S.) thanks to the DMCA.
> .


I wonder how Slysoft (makers of AnyDVD) gets away with selling their software. Maybe 'cause they're based in Europe?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

morac said:


> Technically backing up Blu-ray and DVDs is illegal since in order to do so you must crack the encryption which is against the law (in the U.S.) thanks to the DMCA.
> 
> In any case I highly doubt TiVo will add DTS-HD audio since it is only really useful in the one case you described above (ripped blu-rays). Plus decoding DTS requires special hardware otherwise it would need to be done by the CPU which isn't powerful enough on the current model TiVo DVRs. If TiVo ever puts out a TiVo with a built-in blu-ray drive it would be useful, but until then I don't seeing it happening because it isn't worth the added cost.


If you read your linked article closely you will find that


> it was not illegal for consumers to copy their own DVDs - just illegal to produce a program that allowed them to do so.


Subtle difference but has a huge difference in meaning. And since that is in a US court it only applies to US companies.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

steve614 said:


> I wonder how Slysoft (makers of AnyDVD) gets away with selling their software. Maybe 'cause they're based in Europe?


Yep, Exactly. They are based in europe. Just like the other competing programs that can rip Blu-rays and HD-DVD's.

There are a few cases still pending on their way to the supreme court which are still fighting the DMCA rule. But as we know the outcome of those cases won't happen for a few more years. If we are lucky/unlucky depending on your POV.

TGC

P.S. See my next post regarding *LEGAL* "managed copy" feature coming to Blu-ray discs after December 2009.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> If you read your linked article closely you will find that
> 
> Subtle difference but has a huge difference in meaning. And since that is in a US court it only applies to US companies.


One thing.. is (Go look on engadget.com/engadgethd.com) is a new thing finanly coming to frutation is "Managed Copy" on Blu-ray.

With managed copy, you will be able to legally and easily make a COPY of your HD Blu-ray disc/movie/show. This will allow you to use it on your TiVo, or DLNA server/client, or even play it on another HD device.

Managed Copy, (they say) will be required on every Blu-ray disc sold after December 6th, 2009. However, they can charge a small fee for the managed copy. Managed copy must allow at least 1 copy to be made, & depending on the Studio's desire, could allow more than one managed copy.

New Software, Hardware &/or Firmware will have to be released to support the capability of managed copy on Blu-rays. As of yet there haven't been any product anouncements as to any hardware &/or software that will support the feature of managed copy with Blu-rays. These anouncements will probably be coming in January's CES event.

TGC

*P.S. *As *Morac* claimed that DMCA etc... would create issues on having any media that you could play on the TiVo to even have TiVo needing DTS or DTS-HD... *Managed Copy* which is coming to Blu-ray soon would change that. Thus having a TiVo that could support DTS &/or DTS-HD *WOULD* in fact be a benifit & feature that the TiVo could definately use!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

That link didn't work. But Either this one or this one is probably what you meant. Interesting.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> *P.S. *As *Morac* claimed that DMCA etc... would create issues on having any media that you could play on the TiVo to even have TiVo needing DTS or DTS-HD... *Managed Copy* which is coming to Blu-ray soon would change that. Thus having a TiVo that could support DTS &/or DTS-HD *WOULD* in fact be a benifit & feature that the TiVo could definately use!


The TiVo software would have to support the encryption used for managed copy files since they will have DRM themselves (WindowsMedia DRM). The TiVo software can handle WindowsMedia DRM since that's what Amazon and Netflix use, so it would be possible, at least in theory, to play managed copy files. I expect it won't work though since the TiVo software probably isn't expecting DRM in user streamed or copied videos.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I would want 3 tuners , and an extender, that can watch Live tv. oh wait thats Moxi's new product.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> That link didn't work. But Either this one or this one is probably what you meant. Interesting.


ACtually ARStechnica.com got called out on their errors by EngadgetHD.com

Read: http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/09/10/video-frist-working-blu-ray-managed-copy-demo/

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

morac said:


> The TiVo software would have to support the encryption used for managed copy files since they will have DRM themselves (WindowsMedia DRM). The TiVo software can handle WindowsMedia DRM since that's what Amazon and Netflix use, so it would be possible, at least in theory, to play managed copy files. I expect it won't work though since the TiVo software probably isn't expecting DRM in user streamed or copied videos.


They wouldn't, if the TiVo supported DLNA, and you put your "Managed Copy" on a DLNA server.

Some "Managed Copies" won't have any DRM. So they can play on iPods and other video players that won't recognize DRM. As well as Managed copy is suppose to have the capability to burn to a regular DVD so that you can play it in your Vehicles entertainment system as well.

The Jury is still out though, on what will actually be allowed on/with "Managed Copy" & what that cost may or may not be. Alot depends on the hardware, software & firmware that will be released. Alot of it is speculation until January 2010 CES.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Videodrome said:


> I would want 3 tuners , and an extender, that can watch Live tv. oh wait thats Moxi's new product.


Why just 3? Why not go for the full sha-bang and ask for 4!  Although that would probably require Broadcom's new DVR chip. Which no one as of yet has said they will use in their DVR's. Guess we will have to wait till Jan 2010 CES for that.

TGC


----------



## NuShrike (Dec 25, 2008)

CC text for all Netflix movies, and Netflix that does not hard-crash the TiVo. Hulu too, probably.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> They wouldn't, if the TiVo supported DLNA, and you put your "Managed Copy" on a DLNA server.
> 
> Some "Managed Copies" won't have any DRM. So they can play on iPods and other video players that won't recognize DRM. As well as Managed copy is suppose to have the capability to burn to a regular DVD so that you can play it in your Vehicles entertainment system as well.
> 
> ...


If they can keep the cost down that will be excellent.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

built in slingbox


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

User definable folder names and manual sorting


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

NuShrike said:


> CC text for all Netflix movies, and Netflix that does not hard-crash the TiVo. Hulu too, probably.


CC text for Netflix, is really up to netflix and not so much a feature for TiVo. CC text on Netflix isn't available on any hardware device you choose. Roku, XBox, PS/3, Blu-ray players, Play-on, Computers, or even the up & coming Wii.

CC text isn't even available from VuDu, Amazon, or any of the other streaming/download services either.

Sadly though, I think it's going to be a while, maybe even an act of congress to get CC on those services. It took a federal law from congress just to get it on our TV broadcasts. DVD's/Blu-rays still *don't* have *100%* compliance on CC/Subtitles.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> If they can keep the cost down that will be excellent.


I have to agree with you there.

Many people here in this thread have made wonderfull, suggestions and ideas about new features and upgrades to our TiVo's.

Yet, the one requirement I believe that we all have that is first & foremost is that whatever feature they do add, that it not increase the price of the TiVo by an unreasonable amount.

One thing to keep in mind. A feature improvement is either going to be software, firmware or hardware in origin. Software feature improvements for the most part can be done on everyones S3/HD units. (Yes, there are exceptions to that rule). A Hardware improvement though would only come to NEW TiVo units and would not benifit any of our current units. Firmware improvements could go either way.

I love software improvements, feature upgrades. Because in general that doesn't "cost" us anything "directly". TiVo doesn't charge us everytime they want to make a software upgrade on our TiVo's. Which is very nice.

The thing about DLNA certification, or even compliance is that I don't know if that would require any hardware changes to a TiVo, or if it could easily be done with new software on our current systems. I would like to believe that it would only require software & that it is something that could easily work on our existing S3/HD units. Not something that would only be available on the next TiVo S4.

TGC


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

The ability to work with satellite. I know Tivo doesn't control that. I'm just saying.


----------



## NuShrike (Dec 25, 2008)

TexasGrillChef said:


> CC text for Netflix, is really up to netflix and not so much a feature for TiVo. CC text on Netflix isn't available on any hardware device you choose. Roku, XBox, PS/3, Blu-ray players, Play-on, Computers, or even the up & coming Wii.


I would think this willfully violates the Disability Act ... Oh well, it's good we got something still.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

NuShrike said:


> I would think this willfully violates the Disability Act ... Oh well, it's good we got something still.


I wish it was as easy as that. But having put the "ADA" to a test with reasons of my own. The word that gets most people out of having to fully comply with the "ADA" is the part of the clause that says:

"Reasonble accomadations"

ie.... a 300 year old building that doesn't have an elevator in it, and would cost $100,000 to install one is considered "unreasonable accomadations" if an employer happened to rent out the 10th floor. Thus anyone who isn't able to make it to the 10th floor has no legal recourse under the ADA.

The argument TV Broadcasters & production companies used to fight the proposed law to get CC required on all TV, including cable was that the cost amount was to great & thus would make their "show" unprofitable. Congress passed the law anyways. TV & production companies haven't gone out of business. Although if you ever notice, most CC costs are being covered by non-profit companies or sponsored by other major corporations but not through direct advirtising.

I have written my congressman and senators about having closed captioning required for VOD, PPV, Downloaded movies and streaming movie services. Most are wanting to take the wait n see approach though. Guess not enough people are writing to our congress to complain.

TGC


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

You know about the squeaky wheel then right.


----------



## gocarl99 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want the current features to work.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet.... Hulu?


----------



## texaslabrat (Oct 24, 2007)

gocarl99 said:


> I just want the current features to work.


^^ this


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

wow this post i put a while ago is still going? 

Im at a house that has ATT uverse and i like there picture in picture. anyone else like this feature?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Scheduled recording indicators (red dots) in the guide so you can see what's already scheduled when browsing shows. Do it just like Replay does - one dot for a single record, two for a season pass or wishlist.
> C'mon Tivo, EVERY OTHER DVR shows scheduled recordings in the guide. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Coop scheduling as mentioned above - you shouldn't have to sit down in front of every Tivo to resolve conflicts or manage passes. No, tivo.com doesn't count as an alternative.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:

These should be in the guide, the search and everywhere the recordings are named.

It seems to me, TiVo pretty much stopped developing the TiVo software (outside of correcting "bugs") or adding TiVo features that customers want or allover improving the original product, and has focused instead on all the ancillary products apparently figuring they would provide impetus to buy the product.

We, for three, have no interest in using TiVo for music or playing games or using the new Search and all that stuff. No problem having those things as apparently gazillions of other people do want them, but I'd just like to see some of the current customers' wants addressed instead of ignored.

On the good side, they don't screw with their original success to change it around to make people buy new editions.

I still want the simple Watch while doing housekeeping, but TiVo has been against it from the getgo as well as all our other seemingly simple requests.

Also, having just bought a lifetime HDTiVo, I was surprised at the problems it has with MultiRoom Viewing with Brighthouse and other such problems, and that it hasn't developed workarounds.

I'm still a TiVooligan, and accept some faults in my friends


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> ie.... a 300 year old building that doesn't have an elevator in it, and would cost $100,000 to install one is considered "unreasonable accomadations" if an employer happened to rent out the 10th floor. Thus anyone who isn't able to make it to the 10th floor has no legal recourse under the ADA.


Um, there are no 10 story 300 year old office buildings.  The first 10 story building was built in Chicago in 1885. It no longer exists. Speak softly, though. Some idiot might get the idea of putting an office in the Great Pyramid of Giza.


----------



## emp (Feb 11, 2005)

falc122727 said:


> Allow Computers to be MRV clients. TiVo will never do this as it will reduce the incentive to purchase multiple TiVos.


Isn't this Tivo2Go??


----------



## nealm (Jan 27, 2003)

The setting to only record suggestions in HD.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

More intelligent conflict resolution.
If there are there are two shows scheduled for the first time, say _CSI: NY_ and _Nip/Tuck_, and the higher-priority one has additional airings scheduled during the week, then record the lower-priority one in the conflicted time-slot and record the higher-priority one later.

Similarly, if I'm trying to record a movie or something and find it in the "Search By Title" feature, it's not enough to tell me that "this show can't be recorded because there are already two recordings scheduled". Then go ahead and record another showing of this movie when there aren't any conflicts!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'd like the ability to MRV to TV set. It could either be a tivo designed client box, with the price including whatever profit margin is necessary to compensate for no subscription fee, or a standard media extender.

We know when we set up our SPs which shows have multiple airings and which shows only air once. I don't want tivo changing the piroity of my SPs if a lower priority show has more airings.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

What I would like would be a small picture in EVERY screen. I am a tweaker and sometimes in the SP or TDL for 10-15 minutes fooling with things and I hate having to sit there in silence or have to turn on the stereo when the TV is already on.

Next would be to show what is going to be recorded in the guide and not only when selected.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> More intelligent conflict resolution.
> If there are there are two shows scheduled for the first time, say _CSI: NY_ and _Nip/Tuck_, and the higher-priority one has additional airings scheduled during the week, then record the lower-priority one in the conflicted time-slot and record the higher-priority one later.


From an earlier response of mine:

While an attractive idea in principle, I don't like delayed scheduling of your high priority show in practice. Too much chance of catastrophe and too much uncertainty for the user.

What happens if your highest priority show is only shown once, but a station initially puts out bad guide data (later corrected) and says it will be shown next week, also? You may miss it completely.

What happens if your important show is rescheduled for later, but a couple of higher priority shows/movies then get scheduled after it? Again, the problem is that guide data for 12 days out is much less reliable than guide data for today.

What do you want the TiVo to do in the above case if it detects those two higher priority shows 12 days out right before the initial broadcast of your important show? You want it to record it now, don't you? That means that you can look at this evening's shows to be recorded, be happy with it, and then find that entirely different shows are being recorded simply because of a change in schedule 12 days out.

Right now, a user can look at what's showing around a given time slot and be certain what's going to be recorded. It doesn't depend at all on what's happening down the road, which is good since it is often wrong. The predictability of Tivo recording is one of the major advantages of TiVo over some of the cable company DVRs - especially the older ones.

I wouldn't mind having the option of getting more information about the shows involved in a 3 (or more) time period conflict. I could then record things manually to get what I want. But anything more automatic than that will lead to loss of trust that TiVo is doing the right thing (when a show gets not recorded due to fleeting bad guide data that you might not ever have the chance to see).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I wanted to add to my above suggestions, also a way to edit a manual recording so you don't always have to delete and recreate it to simply change the day or time.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

What I would like would be a brand new bicycle with fringe handle bars.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> More intelligent conflict resolution.


They certainly need that, but...



Amnesia said:


> If there are there are two shows scheduled for the first time, say _CSI: NY_ and _Nip/Tuck_, and the higher-priority one has additional airings scheduled during the week, then record the lower-priority one in the conflicted time-slot and record the higher-priority one later.


This is easy for the user to manage. Set CSI as a higher priority than Nip/Tuck, but set Nip/Tuck to "Record All with Duplicates". The first showing of Nip/Tuck then gets ousted for CSI, but additional showings will be recorded.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> This is easy for the user to manage. Set CSI as a higher priority than Nip/Tuck, but set Nip/Tuck to "Record All with Duplicates". The first showing of Nip/Tuck then gets ousted for CSI, but additional showings will be recorded.


Why do you need to record all with duplicates?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> This is easy for the user to manage.


In theory, yes. In practice, not always.

I know that _Nip/Tuck_ gets repeated, so I guess that was a bad example. But there are certainly cases where broadcast network programs get repeated on Saturdays or whatever and so there's no reason why they should interfere with other programs that only have one showing...


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

lew said:


> Why do you need to record all with duplicates?


I don't record Nip/Tuck, but shows like South Park don't require the "with duplicates". The TiVo correctly picks a later recording even though it may be marked as a rerun. The same is true for some of the shows my kids watch (Tru Jackson VP comes to mind). I don't have with duplicates and TiVo correctly schedules a later airing when a conflict arises.

The problem with record "all with duplicates" is when the station decides to air a marathon, which is very common this time of year. Then the season ending episode may get erased before you see it because of some Saturday marathon.


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

They should add a "Play from beginning" menu option in addition to "Resume Play". I hate having to manually skip back to the beginning of the show. e.g. my wife will watch part of show without me, and then I have to hit play from the point she left off and then manually go back to the beginning. Sometimes I see spoilers along the way if I'm not quick enough.


----------



## webstertduck (Jan 29, 2008)

wackymann said:


> They should add a "Play from beginning" menu option in addition to "Resume Play". I hate having to manually skip back to the beginning of the show. e.g. my wife will watch part of show without me, and then I have to hit play from the point she left off and then manually go back to the beginning. Sometimes I see spoilers along the way if I'm not quick enough.


If you press the advance button on the remote twice, you get right back to the beginning. It's the small round button with arrow and the line.

I would like to be able to use Pandora...


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Pip


----------



## h0mi (Dec 29, 2007)

- The ability to delete files from my tivo via the web service. Either using pytivo, browsing directly to the tivo or using tivo desktop.
- Support for usb keyboards
- 3rd party app support 
- Multiple HDD support so I can upgrade my 500gb drive easily


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

lew said:


> Why do you need to record all with duplicates?


On the first showing, the lesser priority program conflicts with the higher priority program, so is not recorded. If one selects "..with duplicates", then sooner or later the program will get recorded, no mattter how many times the show conflicts.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> In theory, yes. In practice, not always.


For the sort fo example you gave, yes, always.



Amnesia said:


> I know that _Nip/Tuck_ gets repeated, so I guess that was a bad example.


No, it's a good example of how one can handle program conflicts when at least one of the programs is a series which is repeated several times. Discovery, USA, SyFy, etc. tend to do this. If neitehr of the shows is repeated, then one of them has to be lost whenever three requested shows come on at the same time.



Amnesia said:


> But there are certainly cases where broadcast network programs get repeated on Saturdays or whatever and so there's no reason why they should interfere with other programs that only have one showing...


If you set the Season Passses the way I mentioned, they won't.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

dbenrosen said:


> I don't record Nip/Tuck, but shows like South Park don't require the "with duplicates". The TiVo correctly picks a later recording even though it may be marked as a rerun.


If so, then TiVo has changed the way Season Passes handle later recordings. It didn't used to be that way.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

You do NOT need to have "with duplicates" picked... Even with "First Run Only" selected, TiVo knows to record a later showing of a show that is lower in the priority list and not recorded on its first run due to a conflict.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I haven't seen this feature requested yet. (I didn't read all posts)

Allow us to schedule recordings even if Tivo *predicts* there won't be enough space available.

I find it pretty frustrating that Tivo won't let you record a program 5 of 10 days from now because it predicts that all your HD space will be used by recordings marked "Keep until I delete." Tivo should allow you to schedule the program, but give you a warning message that the program might not record.

In fact the "To Do List" should show all Season Pass shows that would record if there was space, but it should have a different (maybe red) colored icon to warn that it may not record.

When I still had the standard HD in my TivoHD this happened way too often when I knew good and well that unless I got hit by a bus that I would watch many of the programs already recorded and then delete so that there would be plenty of space to record when the desired programed aired.

<<and another question>>
Why is "getting hit by a bus" the expression that people tend to use for this sort of analogy?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> If so, then TiVo has changed the way Season Passes handle later recordings. It didn't used to be that way.


AFAIK it's always been that way.

Recording "with duplicates" should record the show *every time* it's shown, and not bumped by a SP with higher priority. Most people don't want 8copies of the same episode of the same show occupying space on their hard drive. Leaving it alone will record the show the first time it's aired, and not bumped by a show with a higher priority SP.

You need the "with duplicate" option if you want to set up a SP for both the SD and HD airings of your show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lrhorer said:


> If so, then TiVo has changed the way Season Passes handle later recordings. It didn't used to be that way.


The TiVo software considers "first run" to be within a few days of the original air date. So that's why "all duplicates" isn't required.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> If so, then TiVo has changed the way Season Passes handle later recordings. It didn't used to be that way.


I've been with TiVo for eight years, and that's how it's worked as long as I can remember. The TiVo treats any episode with an OAD in the last two weeks as first run, so it will pick up a later showing of a lower priority programming at any time in those two weeks if it misses the first one because of a higher priority. There is absolutely no need to use the "With Duplicates" setting; that will record EVERY showing of the lesser priority show.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

borabora said:


> Merging of multiple tivos into one virtual tivo that can be controlled from any tivo or the web:
> - Specify a recording but not a specific machine
> - Single season pass that dynamically assigns tasks to available tuner across network
> - Consolidated "Now playing list" across network
> ...


I love all of the above!

The one thing I really want is the last on your list, the ability to delete from places other than the machine it's recorded on.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I just thought of one (or a few): The ability to copy Season Passes and Thumbs from TiVo to TiVo across the network. Let me erase shows on the remote TiVo, too.

AND KILL THE COPY FLAG!


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

1) Small video window to continue playing what I'm watching while accessing menus. (Thank goodness they stopped bumping us out to "live" when accessing the guide listings - now they just need to do that for accessing the menus):up:

2) PIP for each of the two tuners or to watch one "live" while playing NPL content in the other window. (As a sports junkie, but also a husband and a dad, I want to "see" as much as I can in as little time as possible)

3) (TiVoHD) Permit recording of an external analog source (same format used to record from the analog tuners) via composite/s-video/component inputs. This would make it really easy to "digitize" old family movies that are on tape without having to capture on DVD recorder or PC. 

4) MRV allows transfer of a show from the "paused point". I'd like to be able to transfer to Tivo Desktop from that same point, which would save a lot of disk space on the PC and reduce the amount of data gobbling up network bandwidth.


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

What would be nice is if I could put the stuff I uploaded on tivo into folders that I create. For example, my home movies would go to a folder called home movies instead of having 15 of them on the main page


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

A J Ricaud said:


> +1-
> Or even a USB connected keyboard
> I didn't go thru all the pages.


I use my Ipod touch to do this. An app called dvrremote does it well


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bnbhoha said:


> What would be nice is if I could put the stuff I uploaded on tivo into folders that I create. For example, my home movies would go to a folder called home movies instead of having 15 of them on the main page


Use pyTivo "push" to do this. Create a "default.txt" file with a unique seriesID and seriesTitle and "push" those. Go to the "TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo" forum to get more details.


----------



## prdprd2003 (May 15, 2009)

To have Tivo suggestions automatically add an extra hour to Tivo suggestion sports recordings.


----------



## billmaxpowers (Sep 17, 2003)

My own "Now Playing" page that is password protected so my wife cannot delete all of my shows.


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

ouch



billmaxpowers said:


> My own "Now Playing" page that is password protected so my wife cannot delete all of my shows.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

billmaxpowers said:


> My own "Now Playing" page that is password protected so my wife cannot delete all of my shows.


I bought my girlfriend her own TiVo.  There is peace in the land once again.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would love to see a setting to record with repeats once. By this I mean I want Tivo to remember which episodes I have recorded and watched and only record the episodes I haven't seen for a particular series. 

This has always bothered me with selecting repeats. You either get all episodes or only new ones except for the 28 day rule of course. Obviously you are still dependent on guide data to be correct or complete, but if I could select repeats of a show and say only record episodes from season 1 from number 6-12 or with original air dates between 9/16/09-12/11/09 it would be helpful. 

They could even require you do this through the website and then Tivo.com uploads a specific wishlist with the parameters in a way Tivos would understand. This would also allow them to possibly implement it without changing the UI.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

The feature I'd most like . . . would be for TiVo to read and implement a lot of the suggestions by TiVo loyalists--instead of just adding showy things that (well, to a lot of us) are just fluff.


----------



## RonInIrvine (Apr 11, 2008)

1. *Hulu*

2. subscription-based Netflix-like broadband access to various cable-only content providers on an ala carte basis. Let me choose what providers I want to watch and add it to my monthly TiVo bill. How much would I pay? The recent spats between providers and cable companies reveals that cable companies are paying maybe $.25 to $.50 per month per subscriber to content companies - even those providing multiple channels. I'd be willing to pay TiVo twice that for providers that interest me.

How much do cable companies pay HBO or Showtime? I'd probably be willing to pay twice what the cable companies do, too.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

A Tivo App Store, similar to that of the iPhone App store (or Android). Tivo would provide the means to allow developers to sell Tivo apps as well as hosting the software. Tivo would get a percentage of the sales as well as the developer. It was awesome when Tivo released their development SDK, but then never really followed up on that. If money can easily be made by selling an app, then developers will come from all over to develop new and exciting applications...

To answer the question of why Tivo would want to do this? Not only does it bring in extra revenue (although probably very insignificant), it provides an additional reason to own a Tivo over a cable company's own DVR. If I am trying to make the decision between buying a new Tivo (or continuing service) vs. switching to my Comcast's DVR, the Tivo would be very attractive if I have the ability to pick from thousands of apps that I can buy for a small price. Try to imagine the success level of the iPhone if they did not have the iPhone App store.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

RonInIrvine said:


> 2. subscription-based Netflix-like broadband access to various cable-only content providers on an ala carte basis. Let me choose what providers I want to watch and add it to my monthly TiVo bill. How much would I pay? The recent spats between providers and cable companies reveals that cable companies are paying maybe $.25 to $.50 per month per subscriber to content companies - even those providing multiple channels. I'd be willing to pay TiVo twice that for providers that interest me.


ESPN gets between $4 and $5 per subscriber for their family of channels, depending on the provider. The amount is very channel/family of channels specific and negotiated directly with each provider, hence the recent spats between TWC and Fox and the lesser reported Cablevision and Food/HGTV owner.


----------



## VideoGrabber (Sep 11, 2003)

tluxon wrote:
> _4) MRV allows transfer of a show from the "paused point". I'd like to be able to transfer to Tivo Desktop from that same point, which would save a lot of disk space on the PC and reduce the amount of data gobbling up network bandwidth._ <

This is an interesting suggestion, that might also allow a crude workaround for a problem TiVo has always had with TTG, and I'm suffering from a lot more these days. I.e., a glitch in the middle of the recorded video stream from the source, and TTG throws up its hands and says "f-it". So you can only get 10 or 15 minutes of a 2 hour program off the box, depending on where the problem occurred.

Of course, the best solution would be to *actually fix TTG so that it worked*. After all, it knows darn well that a recording is, say, 10GB long, so to just give up and stop after 2G has been transferred doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Especially when it can continuously PLAY that recording _with no problem_. Why can't it continue to scan and resync, dropping as many GOPs as needed in the process, then continuing with the rest? But after all these years, I've given up on TiVo ever getting that right. 

- Tim


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

I want to be able to plug a RAID NAS box into the e-SATA port. 

With cable companies setting copy protection on everything if you want to save a show it has to stay on your Tivo. Not only are you limited on space but Tivo HD's can and do fail loosing everything. I'd like to be able to expand my TiVo to a RAID NAS for added space and reliability.


----------



## h0mi (Dec 29, 2007)

That'd be a great idea (the RAID box). Corollary to this would be give me the ability to have multiple drives connected to the tivo (doesn't have to be at the same time), not just limited to the single drive. Since MRV/tivotogo works on very little content recorded off of cable networks, let me have swappable drives ala dish DVR's set up.


----------



## jmoline (Sep 14, 2009)

Picture in a Picture


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

The box size the same as an xbox


----------



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hulu
Caller ID without hack


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

1. Be able to specific HD-only (or give preference) when auto-record from wishlist. Given a choice, my Tivo always picks the worst station.

2. Season passes that are program-specific across channels. I'm tired of separate season passes for the same program.


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

A Back up service for the TIVO hard drive. If & when it fails you can get everything back on the replacement drive. They could make it an add on service for people that want the security of knowing all for your recordings & settings are safe.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

1. Hulu

2. and the ability for scheduling conflicts to be assigned automatically to my 2nd TivoHD

3. The ability to stream recordings so you do not have to wait until the recording is finished recording before you can watch it on another unit.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

NowPlaying said:


> I want to be able to plug a RAID NAS box into the e-SATA port.
> 
> With cable companies setting copy protection on everything if you want to save a show it has to stay on your Tivo. Not only are you limited on space but Tivo HD's can and do fail loosing everything. I'd like to be able to expand my TiVo to a RAID NAS for added space and reliability.


This might work: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816111108&cm_re=raid_5-_-16-111-108-_-Product

SANS DIGITAL TowerRAID TR5UT 5 Bay SATA to USB2.0 / eSATA Hardware RAID 5 Enclosure (Silver) 
$349.99


----------



## showpony (Mar 5, 2005)

number 2 is a beauty!!! So is number 3 for that matter!!! 
i Would also add FASTER MENUS! and in HD while you are at it.....
all of this WAITING for things to populate (ie. page down in guide, all the video/music stuff, oh and did I mention, the lag when entering show titles during a search!!!?? The human should be the bottleneck now with all the new programming and computing power.



vurbano said:


> 1. Hulu
> 
> 2. and the ability for scheduling conflicts to be assigned automatically to my 2nd TivoHD
> 
> 3. The ability to stream recordings so you do not have to wait until the recording is finished recording before you can watch it on another unit.


----------



## showpony (Mar 5, 2005)

Kill the 'send to VCR' option and replace it with 'send to PC' for those of us with desktop plus. What's a VCR anyway??


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I want overlap protection (clipping) available as a series-specific setting. I want to turn off overlap protection (clipping) for cable shows that air multiple times during the week. I would also like the option to clip 30 minutes or more if necessary to record certain events, like sports.

Many of the sports events I record run for 2hr 30min during primetime, which inevitably creates a 30min overlap with higher priority network series. If it were possible to automatically clip 30 minutes off the beginning or end, that would allow my TiVo to record many more of these sporting events.


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

Can we please show Live TV while in the Tivo menus !!

Im sure this has been stated in this post but I needed to mention it again.


----------



## ryan87500 (Nov 30, 2004)

The thing I hate the most is that if you accidentally change the channel you loose your 30 min of recording. I have many times been watching something in the 30 min record window and the channel changed by accident and then lost it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

ryan87500 said:


> The thing I hate the most is that if you accidentally change the channel you loose your 30 min of recording. I have many times been watching something in the 30 min record window and the channel changed by accident and then lost it.


The only way you'd lose it is if it's a suggestion. If you want to keep it, set it to record before you change channels. Then if you have a dual tuner unit it'll change the other tuner and not the active one.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> The only way you'd lose it is if it's a suggestion. If you want to keep it, set it to record before you change channels. Then if you have a dual tuner unit it'll change the other tuner and not the active one.


If he did that he wouldn't be "accidentally" changing channels now would he?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

RoyK said:


> If he did that he wouldn't be "accidentally" changing channels now would he?


True. True. I guess if you don't want something deleting by accident you should just set it to record.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bankshot said:


> 9. The previous channel button should always go back to the last program that was playing - whether live TV, a recorded show, etc. If I want to go do something in the menu while in the middle of watching something, that one button should take me back to where I was. Instead it seems I have to navigate back through the NPL to whatever I was watching (unless I am missing something??).


Yes, please! The Comcast HD DVR does this and it's great. And it does it for each tuner, too. So you can easily switch between 4 different programs, live or recorded.



Grey Griffin said:


> If you're in live TV and hit the left arrow it will take you back to the last menu screen you were on. If you had gone from watching a recorded show to live TV it takes you directly to the resume playing screen for the show you were watching.


And if you had gone from watching a recorded show to a menu (like Program Search), that doesn't work at all.


----------



## CraigRegs (Feb 18, 2010)

The ability to access Netflix content from within KidZone. Why on earth can't kids programming from Netflix be available in KidZone?

Craig


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I would really like the ability to manage recordings from remote boxes. I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to delete a show while viewing a remote Now Playing List. I can't for the life of me come up with a logical reason why they designed it so you can't do this. And it's not just the ability to delete shows that I'm interested in. I'd also like to be able to schedule recordings on remote boxes, adjust Season Passes, view remote TDLs, etc ...


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

The features I would like most:

1. Single button toggle between recorded and live shows
2. The ability to watch ANY show from ANY Tivo in my house (i.e. MRV without copyright issues)
3. A third (or even fourth) tuner


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

In the next TiVo, I want one simple thing...

Hi-Def input.

We don't have CableCARDs because our legislators didn't have the will of the FCC, and our cable providers have banned Firewire output. So they push their crappy HD boxes around with sluggish interfaces and never-can-quite-make-it fast forward and rewind.

So if I can connect the HD box to the TiVo via component (or HDMI+HDCP), I'll buy one instantly, no matter the price.


----------



## spammsmcghee (Feb 19, 2010)

I think that's probably where they're headed. Maybe Series 5 or 6 will have one.


----------



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

i wish they put the coax cable out back


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I wish they'd implement some of our suggestions, but it is clear they have NO intention of improving TiVo, just adding junk that at least I'm not interested in, to make their DVR look kewl to us fanboys and tivo junkies.


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

A back up service for the hard drive. If it fails you can replace the drive & get back all of your programs & settings. You can do this with a regular computer why not a TIVO?


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

bluelinex said:


> A back up service for the hard drive. If it fails you can replace the drive & get back all of your programs & settings. You can do this with a regular computer why not a TIVO?


Although TiVo has never come out against replacing/upgrading the hard drive, it is not something they expect most users to do and therefore have no need for the capability. Does Dell give you a place to backup your stuff when you buy a computer?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dbenrosen said:


> Although TiVo has never come out against replacing/upgrading the hard drive, it is not something they expect most users to do and therefore have no need for the capability. Does Dell give you a place to backup your stuff when you buy a computer?


actually they do at least for the first year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> actually they do at least for the first year.


Enough space for the entire drive?

My DAD has 1.5 TB of space in his new Dell.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dbenrosen said:


> Although TiVo has never come out against replacing/upgrading the hard drive, it is not something they expect most users to do and therefore have no need for the capability.


What about someone who is replacing their TiVo with a new one because the old one broke? I would be happy if just my settings and Season Passes could be easily restored. My phone can automatically restore all my contacts, settings and apps. How hard could it possibly be for TiVo to implement something like this?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Picture In Picture or Picture And Picture.


----------



## empiretc (Apr 2, 2010)

Slingplayer app. It would be nice to view the slingbox through tivo.


----------

